# The Four Lands - Divine Avengers



## J. Alexander (Feb 12, 2008)

In the year 1221 after the destruction of the first Hundred, the Church was stunned that such evil could still reside in the Valley of Light and that it could muster such resources as to total destroy the entire Hundred in one evening.

As a great requime mass is held the following day with Prelate Harrick officiating the mood is somber and reflective. As the ceremony reaches it's climax a dark cloud manifest itself close to the main altar. Before the assembled primates, clergy and knights can react a dark figure steps forth from the cloud and raises a dark blade. With one steady strike he plunges the blade into the Prelate causing him to fall towards the high altar with a dark red stain spreading along his snowy white garb. Falling towards the altar the Prelats voice can be heard 'We have been betrayed". The room explodes into action as the assembeld person finaly realize what has happend..

Actions/you were attending the funeral service as an honor guard to your superios/church patron.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 17, 2008)

Sir Harstard Dagarson, on the right side of his preceptor, stares in a disbelief for a fraction of second, then his battle instincts kick in and he starts moving. The blond giant takes his way oversized red-steel greataxe and steps in front of his superior. After a moment, the other honor guards close the defensive circle. They are not heavily armored: it seems that there is more steel on their weapons then on their armors.

Harstard quickly evaluates the situation, and he considers throwing a light hammer at the direction of the attacker. However he is not really close to the altar, and he would risk hitting another one. A quick thought flashes in his mind: _And those stupid southerners asked us to bring some ceremonial and flicky weapons_

Then he looks at his preceptor and roars: Orders!


----------



## Lou (Feb 17, 2008)

*Carvin Wray - Battle Sorcerer of Pelor*

Carvin moves to his patron's side as the dark cloud manifests.  In his clerical robes with a silver holy symbol of Pelor on his chest, he looks like a young priest and not a sorcerer trained for melee combat.  As the Prelate falls too far away for healing, Carvin stares at the face of his patron, the preceptor, looking for the signs of surprise and fear.  If the attack spreads, the fight will come to him, so instead of focusing on the attacker, Carvin begins to survey the faces of those around him, looking for any sign not of surprise and fear.  Is there satisfaction on anyone's face?

OOC:  spot check 1d20 → [19] = (19)


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 17, 2008)

*Gregory Brightlaw - Divine Avengers*

Standing with the rest of the representatives from the Order of Truth and Justice, Gregory is again impressed by the full ceremonies of the Church. Lost in his reverie, Gregory is startled by the sudden disruption of the proceedings. Not truly aware of the danger he is placing himself in, Gregory steps closer to the dark figure to bring himself in range of the power the Light has blessed him with. 

Gregory recites a small prayer to the Light as he focuses Its power upon the dark figure. Then he comes to himself and concentrates on defending himself as he looks for those who need his help.

[sblock=OOC]Gregory casts Heat Metal at the dark figure. DC 15 Will negates.

Initiative at disruption of ceremony. (1d20+1=19)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 17, 2008)

Perpetually ready for combat, Bestor Drake immediately steps in front of his patron, blade springing into hand. The lean, young warrior takes a moment to take in the scene. Seeing the other guards move in to protect their patron, Bestor moves forward toward the dark figure. He only wished that Wingaard was at his side, but the great dog had not been allowed into the church.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 18, 2008)

*Redford Thornrose*

Thinking on how good it was he didn't travel with ceremonial weapons, Redford steps in front of prelate Julius, his halberd held across to block approach of others he turns to the prelate.

I would like to go and stop him, sir. By your leave, of course. I suggest you retreat with others toward the exit.

OOC: If given permission, he will cast True Strike and charge toward the intruder

Initiative at the Cathedral (1d20+1=10)

Looking at the intruder Redford quickly assesses the opponent.
Identifying spells on the intruder (spellcraft) (1d20+6=24) 

Starting forward, he looks out for someone pretending to be surprised or scared or acting false in general.
Sense motive observing the crowd (1d20+4=8)


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 19, 2008)

*Game*

Guys,
I will give the rest of the group till Wednesday to check in and post...if they have not posted by then I will start the game with those who have posted.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 19, 2008)

Caught completely unprepared for the sudden explosion of violence,
Jessica lets out a plaintive "Who.. Who are you? why would you do such a thing?" 
she steps back away from the barred steel, and without thinking, brings up a magical shield between herself and the enemy.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 20, 2008)

Thurien is startled out of his prayers by the attack and is stunned by the ferocity and the betrayal. For a heartbeat he stands there silently screaming and then he calls out to his patron "They must not take the body!" and speeds towards the prelate's body. They may have killed the the prelate, but he would not allow his body to be desecrated by these traitors.


----------



## Douane (Feb 21, 2008)

*Goric narvas Zatina*

Goric almost shakes his head in amusement. He can see it on all their faces - so many questions but nobody thinks to ask the important one: "By whom?" Drawing the Dragon Blade more out of habit than desire to rush into this battle - if there was to be one at all - for there were many much more suited to this pursuit present he signals the rest of the Archbishop's guard to close their ranks as he studies the dark figure before him.



*OoC:* Knowledge (Religion) (1d20+9=29) to check if this reminds him of anything from the Church history/teachings.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 22, 2008)

Players in the Game
Okay i have waited till Thursday for everone to post....we will play with those who have posted.....and I will add Jack of Tales early the week. For those who did not post in time...get back with me and we can work you in when an opportunity presents itself.. that is if your still interested

Players :  Douane, Fernis, Evilhalfling, Neurotic,  Rhun,  Dracomender,  Lou,  Nightbreeze


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 23, 2008)

*The Cathederal*

Goric signals his men to close on his charge the Archbishop and readies his own weapon. Thurien bursts into action and begins to move towards the fallen prelates body. Jessica meanwhile raises her arcane defenses inside the cathedral itself. Lowering his halberd, Redford moves into a blocking postion just shy of the body. Bestor Drake however moves towards the figue in black intending to carry the fight to the enemy. Gathering himself, Gregory lashes out with his divine magic against the foe only to have it shatter against arcane shields that flare greyish black. With the years of long training, Carvin refuses to be distacted and moves to protect his patron and actively begins to scout the area. Sir Harstan address his patron and roars out "Orders"

As the assembled primates and clergy begin to react the great stained glass window above the high altar is shattered as several dark froms swoop into the main chamber. The assembled knights react by drawing weapons and surronding their charges and some begin to move towards the fallen prelate. The Dark Clad figure sweeps his sword from which black light sprigns and begins to mumble something in what can only be described in a foul and dark language.  Within moments of him finishing speaking, a great black cloud bursts inside the chamber obscurrin all within 30 feet of him.  Yet as all seems to be lost, a pale light begins to emnate from the high altar illuminating a young acoloyte who has had the presence of mind to touch the most holy of artifticats and utter a prayer.

OCC: If we can let's limit it to one action per person okay...the mulitpes make it harder to get things going at this point..

ACTINONS


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 25, 2008)

*Redford Thornrose*

Assuming he is given permission to leave his prelates side, Randal runs toward the intruder and Full Power (+3) Arcane Strikes (Shocking Grasp) him. To hit(1d20+24=42); weapon damage(1d10+12=16); shocking grasp (3d6=14) 

OOC: Add 2 to To hit roll if Redford cannot reach the intruder in his normal mode of movement, in which case he _charges_ toward him incuring -2 to AC and +2 To hit.

OOC2: Please, list spells that Redford recognizes from spellcraft 24 (see previous post)


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 25, 2008)

Gregory moves to defend the acolyte at the altar as he casts Bless Weapon on his morningstar.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 25, 2008)

"Are they even human? Be they men or monsters?"  Jessica takes a good look at one of the swooping figures - wings? armor? holy symbols? corporalality? 
Then keeping her distance from the swordsman she will try and reach the prelate, does he still cling to life?


----------



## Fenris (Feb 25, 2008)

Thurien continues to move forward, even though the evil mounts around the cathedral. He knows where the body fell, even if he can't still see it.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 25, 2008)

Harstard Dagarson charges, however at the last moment seems to ignore the black-clad figure upon which several knights are already converging, and takes place in front of the novice attempting to use the Altar. He will attempt to strike anyone trying to hurt the novice, and will try to shield him from any long-range attack.


----------



## Lou (Feb 26, 2008)

*Carvin Wray - Battle Sorcerer of Pelor*

Carvin turns his eyes upwards looking for the dark forms descending.  Once sighted, Carvin chants the sounds for arcane power, casting magic missiles at the form as it moves into range.

[sblock=For the DM]
1d4+1 → [2,1] = (3) 
1d4+1 → [1,1] = (2) 
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 27, 2008)

*The Cathederal*

The figure of Redford runs to attack the dark clad figure and closes him in melee and unleases a stunning attack on the figure causing him great damage. However the figure that just slew the prelate still stands and replies in kind with three lighting fast strokes of his black bladed sword striking the figure of Redford three times [1d20+12;1d20+9;1d20+6 → [8,12] = (20) 1d20+12;1d20+9;1d20+6 → [5,9] = (14) 1d20+12;1d20+9;1d20+6 → [17,6] = (23) and doing 1d8+8;1d8+8;1d8+8 → [6,8] = (14) 1d8+8;1d8+8;1d8+8 → [1,8] = (9) d8+8;1d8+8;1d8+8 → [2,8] = (10)  for a total of 33  points of damage. Redfordl needs to make three saves vs fort at dc 14 or lose one point of con per hit.
For Neurotic
[sblock]He is using some sort of necromatic spell but you can not determine which.[/sblock]

Hargerston moves to protect the young acolyte who appears to be the focal point of an impeding confortation bewteen the darkness and the light generating from the high altar. Thurien continues to move in support of protecting the fallen prelate and the young priest. As the batlike beast swoop down, Carvin unleashes his own power causing glowing darts to spring forth from his hand and stiking one of the creatures solidly but does not fell it. Jessica too moves to protect the prelate almost reaching his side thru the press of people this round. Mutter an bleesing and touching his weapon, Gregory to moves forward to defend the high altar and the young priest.

Chaos still abounds in the naive of the cahterderal. The bat like figures swoop down dropping dark eggs shape objects that explode in blast of dark flame as they hit the floor killing and maiming many of the faithful

Actions:


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 27, 2008)

*it's Harstard Dagarson!!!*

A flash of irritation flies inside Harstard's mind "I am not a steel turtle made for defense, damned mother of all trolls!!!"

Then he puts his weapon on offensive stance and prepares to charge with a mad roar whoever charges the acolyte.

ooc: prepare to charge (with cometary collision) whoever charges the acolyte or myself, with full power attack. To hit:22 Damage: 29 Whoo, big risk and big hitsie.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 28, 2008)

*Redford Thornrose*

Incredibly fast reposte cuts brave Redford down and he drops back into the throng.

OOC: well, Harstard Dagarson, charge and kill their leader, I opened it up for you 
OOC2: weapons that can be set against charge really should do double damage when charging (I mean what's the difference between longspear and lance?  :\ 

OOC3: DM, how injured seems this guy (that is, if I attack again does he look like he might drop?) I cannot take another beating like this...that is what comes when I decide that DEX 18 is too much for halberd wielder and that STR is more important 

Fortitude saves to save CON (1d20+6=23, 1d20+6=23, 1d20+6=24) 

OOC4: woohoo, great rolls!! No CON loss. Which is good as I'm down to -3 HP.

Stabilization rolls (1d100=25, 1d100=11, 1d100=98, 1d100=61, 1d100=93, 1d100=86, 1d100=74) 

OOC5: then again, some bad rolls, if unaided, Redford dies in seven rounds. This roll really should include CON modifier


----------



## Douane (Feb 28, 2008)

Goric surveys the carnage around him and ponders for a moment whether the fear and doubt gripping the crowd were the result of the dark figure's doing or a sign that the higher echolons of the Church had been cooped up for too long in their presumably secure Valley. Nevertheless, the best he could do now was to put in some crowd control.

"Fight or protect your charges," his voice rings over the sounds of the clash as he tries to rally the indecisive. "Get the bishops out of there! Disperse once outside of the cathedral! The rest of you, coordinate your attacks! Let our foes feel the full might of the Church of Light, not of single believers!"



*OoC:* Don't know if Diplomacy is any good for that. Just in case: Rushed Diplomacy check (-10) (1d20+8=27) (Diplomacy +16, +2 from Wink Brooch, -10 for rushed attempt (full-round action)]. 
Any results from his Knowledge: Religion check? "Knowledge (Religion) (1d20+9=29) to check if this reminds him of anything from the Church history/teachings."


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 28, 2008)

*Gregory Brightlaw - AC 21 HP 30 / 30*

With the other opponents flying out of reach, Gregory moves to attack the blade wielder to provide assistance and cover to those attempting to assist the prelate.

[sblock=OOC]Attacking blade wielder (1d20+5=21)
Damage on Blade wielder - magic and good (1d8+2=5)
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 28, 2008)

*Redford saved?*

OOC: I just realized that Redford attacks from reach (halberd). Can this factor reduce number of attacks or damage? I'm sorry, i'm not fluent in this part of the rules...


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 28, 2008)

Jessica struggles to reach the prelates side.  If he is still breathing she will stablize him with a cure minor wounds. The smell of burning flesh presses on her senses....

If not breathing: [sblock] "He is dead you INHUMAN MURDERER!"   her eyes blazing she will loft a ball of fire at the thing with a blade. 

only to miss wildly!   2+4+1 = 7 
Her eyes watch in horror as the errant spell drifts in slow motion into the crowd of believers
If collateral damage  7+1(feat) = 8  
[/sblock]

OOC: Halberd is not a reach weapon, if it was, a 5' step would still allow a full attack.


----------



## Douane (Feb 28, 2008)

Neurotic said:
			
		

> OOC: I just realized that Redford attacks from reach (halberd). Can this factor reduce number of attacks or damage? I'm sorry, i'm not fluent in this part of the rules...



The one thing I see that could have prevented a bit of damage is that Redford could have afforded a MW Chainshirt which, together with his Dex, would have pushed his AC to 15 and therefore make the second attack miss. (You didn't apply the "nonmagical equipment costs 1/10" factor.) Don't know if J. Alexander is into that kind of retroactive changes, though. 

I'll have Goric move up and try to heal Redford next round to actually contribute to the battle a bit.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 29, 2008)

*Housekeeping*

OCC:As i understand it you moved to attack the dark clad feature thus putting yourself in close quarters...so the reach would not have an effect on his ability to attack........No no retroactive equipment changes..sorry but there was almost a month to tweak the characters.......

FYI: Please refer to the posts describing this game....given your numbers there are going to be very very very few opponets any one, two or sometimes three are going tob e abel to take on without putting yourself in mortal danger.....the man just slew the prelate.....so his is not your run of the mill opponet.......


Waiting for everyone else to post for we move to the next round


Welcome Douan.....


----------



## Fenris (Feb 29, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> OCC:As i understand it you moved to attack the dark clad feature thus putting yourself in close quarters...so the reach would not have an effect on his ability to attack........No no retroactive equipment changes..sorry but there was almost a month to tweak the characters.......
> 
> FYI: Please refer to the posts describing this game....given your numbers there are going to be very very very few opponets any one, two or sometimes three are going tob e abel to take on without putting yourself in mortal danger.....the man just slew the prelate.....so his is not your run of the mill opponet.......
> 
> ...




[sblock=JA]
JA,
It appears I forgot to assign what spells I have prepared for the day. Do you want me to:
A) Let me assign my spells (a bit after the fact, but I usually prepare a generic list)
B) You assign me spells
C) Tell me tough nuggets I get no spells.

Any of the above or any other solution works, doesn't chnage my actions, only influences my next ones

[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 29, 2008)

*Fernis*

Fernis
[sblock]hmmmmm do i be nice or not hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...sure go ahead and prepare a generic list[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 29, 2008)

Bestor times his own rush forward to coincide with Harstard's, but approaches the dark form more cautiously. The warrior's bastard sword slashes through the air toward the foe...


*
AC23, HP 36/36
Initiative +1
Bastard Sword +7 (1d10+3/19-20)

JA, would you mind making the rolls for me this time around? Also, sorry for the slow posting. Between vacation, work and EN World running extremely slow for me, I've had a hard time getting caught up.*


----------



## Lou (Feb 29, 2008)

*Carvin Wray - Battle Sorcerer of Pelor*

Carvin surveys the growing battle, with the bat-like creatures dropping dark magic egg bombs, the prelate's assassin battling warriors of the Light, and the acolyte with his new defenders.  Carvin moves 5 feet towards the fallen Redford and unleases his magic darts again at the nearest bat-like creature.

[sblock=For the DM]
How far away is Carvin from Redford?

Magic Missile damage
1d4+1 → [1,1] = (2) 
1d4+1 → [3,1] = (4) 

What is Carvin's preceptor doing?  The other preceptors?
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 29, 2008)

*OOC Whining*




			
				Douane said:
			
		

> The one thing I see that could have prevented a bit of damage is that Redford could have afforded a MW Chainshirt.
> 
> (You didn't apply the "nonmagical equipment costs 1/10" factor.)



Didn't know about 1/10 factor. My belief is that prices rise 10 times after we start not that initial prices are smaller...



> As i understand it you moved to attack the dark clad feature thus putting yourself in close quarters...so the reach would not have an effect on his ability to attack....



Duh, my D&D inexperience shows itself. Attacking from 10' feet would prevent the defender from returning attacks, provided that I could maintain distance, but that would require Spring attack, right? In my old system, having reach is greater advantage (think modern boxing)



> No no retroactive equipment changes..sorry but there was almost a month to tweak the characters....



I wouldn't change equipment, I left him light armored as initially he had DEX as his highest stat. What I WOULD change is halberd for guisarme (for some reason halberd indeed isn't reach weapon)   

Month with project deadlines and new year shuffle, along with losing an employee. Sorry, I'll take what I created, but there wasn't really a month for me. 


I'm fully confident that others will finish what I started. And yes, I did expect more aggressive approach from others, didn't think I'll go alone on main threat. Once everyone is alerted and there is no direct threat to any higher-ups, main threat is still running around and casting...


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 1, 2008)

*The Cathedral*

Responding to Redford's attack the dark figure attacks and leaves a bleeding and severly wounded Redford at his feat. Harstards gains promixity to the acolyote and set himself to defend him from any attacks. Goric raises his voice and in response to his orders many of the guards begin moving their charges to the various exits and the room slowly begins to clear somewhat with a great press of people at the entrances. Seeing the fall of Redford, Gregory moves to attack the black figure scofring a glancing blow that pinks his foe's skin. Jessica moves to attend the fallen prelate and finds him still breathing if very shallow and calls upon her healing powers to stabilize him (I need a spellcraft roll from Jessica  dc 15) Bestor also moves to attack the dark figure and lashes out scoring a good hit on the man. Carivin once again unleashes his powers against one of the bat like creatures but fails to drop it.

In repose to the pressing forces, the bat like creatures once again drop their dark eggs and waves of negative energy roll thru the naive of the cathederal. The acoloyte now shielded from physical attack continues his prayer and the altar appears to be responding as a great glow of light begins to gather itself around the altar and climb towards the ceiling. The dak figure lashes out with his sword twice at Gregory hitting twice for 20 points of damage (Roll twice a fort save at dc 14 or lose 1 point of con) and hitting Bestor once for 12 points (Roll once a fort save at dc 14 or lose 1 point of con)

ACtions for Round 3


----------



## Fenris (Mar 3, 2008)

OOC: Has Thurien reached the prelate as well? If so he'll drop Gentle Repose for Cure Moderate Wounds cast on the Prelate. If not, he'll be heading to the prelate still.


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 3, 2008)

*Gregory Brightlaw - AC 21 HP 7 / 27*

Gregory realizes his mistake and brings his defense up as he shifts behind Bestor to support him.

[sblock=OOC]Two Fortitude Saves (1d20+4=13, 1d20+4=13)
Failed both by one.
Fighting withdrawal to get into support position for Bestor.
Fighting Defensively brings AC up to 23.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 3, 2008)

Sir Harstard watches the evolution of the combat, but he still believes that right now, protecting the acolite is the highest priority. He has heard that even an acolite with access to an ancient altar has powers equivalent to the mightiest clerics, and this is supposed to be the most ancient altar of the light, after all.

same action of the last round. I'm keeping those rolls, if possible.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 3, 2008)

Bestor growls away the pain of his wound, and takes a deep breath, entering an almost meditative state. The warrior moves to step around the enemy to flank with his barbarian ally, and strikes our again at the dark form, hoping to strike the thing down with his bastard sword.


*
Fort Save: 15 (SUCCESS)

AC: 23, Hit Points: 24/36

Combat Focus engaged: Round 1 of 12, provides +4 on will saves, +8 vrs (bull rush, disarm, grapple, overrun and trip), an additional +1 dodge bonus and the ability to change dodge target as an immediate action

Attack: 9 (or 11 with flanking)
*


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 4, 2008)

*Comments*

Thruien has reached the prelate, sorry i meant to make it clear that everyone reached their goal last round.

Nightbreeze - the rolls may stand.
For Nightbreeze
[sblock]very good sir, very good indeed glad someone pays attention to those little details i put in the background[/sblock]

OCC: Is the party to big? or is it just slow to get the feel of the characters in such a large group by going almost right into a combat......


----------



## Douane (Mar 4, 2008)

Goric moves forward and falls to one knee next to the fallen Redford, ostensibly touching  him to check up for life signs. Actually he just tries to hide the bluish glow forming in his left palm as he reaches out to heal the man.



*OoC:* Move action to move adjacent to Redford; Standard Action to cast _Cure Light Wounds_ (1d8+2=10) on him. Special: He uses his skills trick "Conceal Spellcasting" to try to hide that he's healing him (Sleight of Hand (1d20+4=16) vs. Spot)


----------



## Lou (Mar 4, 2008)

*Carvin*

Carvin decides to test his theory about the flying monsters.  He calls upon the Light to strike down the undead, releasing a ray from his hands at the nearest bat-like creature.

[sblock=For the DM]
Cast _Disrupt Undead_ as a cantrip, ranged touch attack of 8
damage if successful is a 4

4 0th level spells and 3 1st level spells remain[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Mar 4, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Thruien has reached the prelate, sorry i meant to make it clear that everyone reached their goal last round.
> OCC: Is the party to big? or is it just slow to get the feel of the characters in such a large group by going almost right into a combat......





OOC: Perhaps a combination of both.

Thurien reaches the prelate and quickly invokes the Light, sending the healing warmth through the prelates body before it is too late.

OOC: Drop Gentle Repose for Cure Moderate Wounds on the Prelate.

Thurien heals the prelate (2d8+3=5) 
Wow, the evil has infected Invisible Castle.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 4, 2008)

*Redford Thornrose, Duskblade*

*AC 14, HP 7/33, Fort 6; Ref 3; Will 5*

Redford's eyes flutter and then open, seeing a big man above him, glow fading from his hand.
He jerks upright feeling for his halberd and then rises.

Thank you, sir. I am in your debt.

Quickly scaning around, he locates his adversary, studying his state.

OOC: How wounded does he look? Who is there around him? Would ray shooting shoot into melee?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 5, 2008)

*The Cathederal*

Gregory shifts to defense and defending the flank of Bestor who lashes out and wounds the dark foe. Harstard remains at his post protecting the young acoloyte with a look that would prevent almost anyone from getting within the reach of his weapon. Goric moves into range of the black clad figure who oddly enough holds his attacks this round and allows him to heal the fallen figure of Redford. Deciding upon another course of attack, Carvin calls upon his divine powers and unleashes a blistering attack upon one of the flying creatures causing it to impolde in mid flight. Having reached the prelate, Thurien begins to render what aid he can to the fallen man. Redford awakens to find the his foe perhaps 5 feet away standing over both him and Gregory.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 5, 2008)

Not having any knowlege of spells, Jessica turns away from the uncertain humanity of the figure in black. INstead she focuses on the flying bat things - a ball of fire erupts out of her hand to strike the nearest one. 

OOC:
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1517880/  = 19, 20 if within 30' 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1517887/ = 7 damage, 8 if within 30'


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2008)

*Bestor Drake*

Bestor continues to circle the darkly clad foe warily, maintaining a flanking position against the villain. With a growl, he again swings his bastard sword about his head, intent on cutting down the enemy.


*
AC: 23, Hit Points: 24/36

Combat Focus engaged: Round 2 of 12, provides +4 on will saves, +8 vrs (bull rush, disarm, grapple, overrun and trip), an additional +1 dodge bonus and the ability to change dodge target as an immediate action

Attack: 15 (17 with flanking)
Damage: 12
*


----------



## Lou (Mar 6, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray, Battle Sorcerer of Pelor*

Carvyn smiles at his success before replacing the smile with a stone face.  Carvyn again calls on the power of the Light to smite down an undead bat-like creature.

[sblock=For the DM]
Cast _Disrupt Undead_ as a cantrip, ranged touch attack of 15
damage if successful is a 4

3 0th level spells and 3 1st level spells remain 
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 6, 2008)

*Redford Thornrose*

Seeing his adversary so close, Redford drops into defensive crouch using his expertise with halberd to cover himself from eventual attack, dropping the hook low and holding the shaft across his torso. His face is grim, set in pain he pushes aside for the moment, his charge still being in danger from the attackers.

OOC: full expertise defense (+3 AC for AC 17)
OOC2: What is he doing just standind there? Held? Concentrating?

Trying to finish fighting quickly, Redford sweeps low his halberd expertly catching both of opponents legs in halberd's hook and following up in reverse swing downward with axe blade already sparking with another _shocking halberd_


Trip(1d20+4=24;1d20+7=24)/attack combo with weapon and spell damage (1d10+6=11, 3d6=11)
Attack roll after trip (1d20+8=27) 
Weapon and spell damage are in the link above: total damage = 22
OOC: 
Trip = touch attack; STR contest = 24; if Redford wins opponent is prone with -4 AC (which is simulated with +4 to hit on following roll)

OOC: if no more healing comes his way during this round he will step back and drink the potion of healing


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 7, 2008)

Harstard feels that he is doing just fine and continues t do so.


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 7, 2008)

*Gregory Brightlaw - AC 21 HP 7 / 27*

Gregory takes a step back behind Redford and calls upon the Light to cast Faith Healing on Redford.

[sblock=OOC]Faith Healing provides 13 points of curing to Redford from Gregory. Equivalent to a maximized Cure Light Wounds to a member of the same faith.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 7, 2008)

*Redford Thornrose*

*AC 17 (from expertise); HP 20/30*


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 11, 2008)

*The Cathederal*

The situation begins to form into a somewhat discernabel pattern. The various attendees move to their postions and prepare to act. Strangly enough he dark clad man once again holds his actions.

Actions for Round 5


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 11, 2008)

*Attacker vs. Redford*

So, he is on the floor? Or he wasn't tripped? Or I went too much ahead and this will happen in the round five?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2008)

*And what about Bestor's attack on the dark form? No effect?*


----------



## Fenris (Mar 12, 2008)

With the prelate stabilized, Thurien picks up the prelate and hurries back to the safety (relative) of the knights and priests.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 13, 2008)

*OOC: Summary*

Trying to sumarize what happened until now:
Round 1:
assassin appears, people are shocked, PCs evaluate the threat and talk to their superiors

Round 2:
windows shatter and bats fly in, Redford attacks and is cut down, junior priest tries some casting from the altar, Hastard protects him, some bats drop bombs

Round 3:
Redford is healed by Gregory; prelate is stabilized, Bestor attacks the assassin, Redford stands up, some bats are blasted away, people finally organize; assassing holds his actions

Round 4:
assassin holds his actions, Redford trips and attacks, Gregory heals Redford again, Jessica throws fire and misses

I didn't write every action, just general flow, but I think most of the events are covered...

Start of round five: Can we get status of the assassin? He stands absorbing attack from Bestor and Redford...is he still standing? How damaged is he?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 15, 2008)

It seems to Harstard that his work is almost done, so he does the same thing as the last time.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 15, 2008)

*The Cathederal*

Bestor's attacks appeared to be successful on the black clad figure but with no apparant signs of bleeding or injury.

The prelate still has shallow breaths but stabel is not a word that should be used for him.

The black clad figure still reamins in a watcful pattern with the impression that he will attack only if attacked.....

OCC: sorry for the dealy been traveling and peddling insurance


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 16, 2008)

Harstard's eyes narrow with suspition and he turns toward the acolyte.

Whatever you are doing, do it NOW!!!

Then he turns towards and roars "Outavvehere, NOW"


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 17, 2008)

*Sigh*

I hate to repeat myself, but IS HE TRIPPED?

Redford criticaled trip attempt and got a good STR check result...

also, IF the opponent is UNDEAD he got EXTRA 1d6 damage per hit from Least True Death crystal Redford's got equipped... (extra 2d6)


----------



## Fenris (Mar 18, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> The prelate still has shallow breaths but stable is not a word that should be used for him.




OOC: OK, is he well enough that moving him will not cause more damage? If so Thurien will move him, if not, he will cast CLW on him dropping Shield of Faith.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 18, 2008)

Jessica will toss another fire orb at the wounded Bat thing.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 18, 2008)

As Redford reaches out with his halberd the great weapon passes thru the black man with no apparant damage. Continuing to battle the batlike creatures, Jessica manages to bring one down. Thruien for some reason can not touch the prelate as he attempts to cure or move the man. Gregory continues his supporting role while Harstead voices encourgament to the acolyte.

In response to this encourgament, the young man lifts his voice and says "The Light casts you out from this time and place, go and bother of no more". As he finishes a great blinding pulse of brilliant white light flashes from the altar engulfing the navie of the cathderal.

Everyone please make a fortitude save DC 15


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2008)

Bestor warily eyes the dark form before him and goes into a defensive stance, uncertain of his seeming inability to harm the enemy.


*
Fort Save: 20 

Full Defense: +4 AC, bringing AC to 27
*


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 19, 2008)

*Redford Thornrose*

*AC: 21; HP 20/30; Fort 6; Ref 3; Will 5*

Fortitude save (1d20+6=19) 
Redford's toughness still holds.

Pausing after his swing goes wild, Redford considers the options. He goes on full defensive while thinking about the ramifications of his opponent invulnerability.
Knowledge(Arcana)(1d20+6=23), Knowledge (Spellcraft) (1d20+6=25) 

"He is some kind of illusion! This is just a decoy. Everybody take cover, something's up!"

Still on defensive, Redford retreats toward the altar.

OOC: warlock ability or spell Mislead? I assume it an illusion because he would be hurt by a spell if only Ironguarded and translucent if ethereal..

OOC2: If somehow I got positions wrong and the opponent is between Redford and altar, Redford retreats toward the exit

OOC3: What do I need to roll do disbelieve illusions?


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 19, 2008)

*Gregory Brightlaw - AC 21 HP 7 / 27*

Gregory holds position trying to maintain his defenses as he waits for his eyes to clear from the brilliance.

[sblock=OOC]Fortitude Save (1d20+4=13)[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 19, 2008)

*The Naive*

OCC: No he is still there even after you attempt to disbelive.......

OCC: Sorry for the slow start guys...now i am kinda recharged and focused one again......


----------



## Fenris (Mar 20, 2008)

Thurien looks quizzically at the prelates body as he can't touch it. Frustrated he looks around for some way to contribute. He then hears Redford's warning and waits to see what happens.



Thurien Fort Save (1d20+5=23)


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 24, 2008)

*Posting*

Guys
They moved my Grandmother to hospice today so posting is going to be sporadic at best for me over the next ten days or so...if we can lets keep the actions simple and direct..and please no multiple question and actions in a post.....that way it will be easier for me to respond quiker....sory for the incovience...


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 24, 2008)

Harstard misses a step, brings a hand over his eyes and snaps: "I didn't mean do something to ME, you niece of a hairless bear!!!"

ooc: fort save failed


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 24, 2008)

Jessica steps into the light (fort save nat 1)


----------



## Lou (Mar 24, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray - Battle Sorcerer of Pelor*

Carvyn hears the acolyte call upon the power of the Light and feels the Light wash over him.

[sblock=For the DM]
Fort Save 1d20+3 → [14,3] = (17) 
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 25, 2008)

*The Naive*

For those making the save
[sblock]while stunned by the blast of light you remain on your feet and feel an almost diivne like presence surrond you. A glowing figure wield a firey sword stands forth and approaches the dark figure "Demon you have no power in this time and place, flee before the light before i consing your sould back to nothingless it says at which point the figure and the bat like creatures flee in terror.  The bright figure reaches forth a hand to the prelate and you hear "Come to me my faithful son, your task is complete, others shall take up the charge" then the figure slowly walks towards the young priest "You have rembered when those above you have fled in terror from the dark..know this day the light blesses you our son" and streches forth his hand and toches the forehead of the young man" he then disappears[/sblock]

For those you fail the save
[sblock]you are knocked unconcious for two rounds.[/sblock]

As the light dissapted the party is stunned to see Gregory, Jessica and Harstead crumple tot he ground.


----------



## Lou (Mar 25, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray, Battle Sorcerer of Pelor*

Upon seeing the evil ones flee, Carvyn will rush to aid the nearest down person, whether Gregory, Jessica, Harstead or another.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 25, 2008)

*Redford Thornrose*

Still awed by the experience, Redford slowly lowers his halberd. Shaking his head, he bends down to pick up Gregory and carries him to prelate Julius outside of the church.

This man saved my life, father, please help him.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2008)

Bestor remains where he stands, slowly turning about in place, his eyes searching the cathedral for any more signs of danger. Finally, he lowers his blade and moves to check those laying crumpled on the ground.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 25, 2008)

When Harstard gets up, he takes his horrible weapon and strides towards the young acolyte. He stands in front of him like an angry thundercloud for some moments, his hand caressing the reddish blade, then suddenly smiles, picks up the young man as if he was a doll and says: "Har har, good work, lass, good work, whatever in the name of Korr you have done. Let's go and get some beer, it will relax your nerves. My nerves as well."  - and drags him out of sight before any of the higher tight-assed people can react.


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 25, 2008)

Gregory comes to as Redford is working to carry him.

"If you could set me down, I believe I will be all right. Just a little overwhelmed by the Power unleashed. No need to disturb our superiors for my sake. There are others in more need than I, I believe. Thank you for the thought though."


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 26, 2008)

*Redford Thornrose*

Oh. OK.

Glad you are alright. Let's see what we can do about the others.

Redford lowers Gregory on his feet and claps him on the shoulder.

OOC: I just realized JA, you said:


> at which point the figure and the bat like creatures flee in terror



That implies that they are on the loose in the city, they weren't destroyed by the power or the angel.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 26, 2008)

Thurien sits back on his heels at the sight he has beheld, as he watched the man he tried to heal be taken from him. This time at least he could rest easy know that his effort were not in vain. Slowly he stands and as if a fog is lifted sees the chaos left in the wake. He approaches Jessica, being the nearest fallen and sees if she has merely fainted or is wounded.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 27, 2008)

Jessica continues to dwell happily in the light 
all: [sblock] 
Sorry folks, Im not keeping up with this game very well, and am going to bow out. 
apparently its just one online game too many for me.  good luck. [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 28, 2008)

*The CAthederal*

The groupd begins to gather itself and before they can leave and old monk gives a lound sssssssssssssstttttttttttttttt....
"Quickly this way" and points to a door underneath the altar which he has opened.


OCC: Sorry to lose you Evilhalfling..and sorry i got us off to a slow start...when i start a new thread with fewer players or attrition has taken it's toll in this one i will email. you..Best of LUCK


----------



## Rhun (Mar 28, 2008)

At the monk's words, Bestor half turns toward the open front doors of the cathedral and puts his fingers to his mouth, giving a short, sharp whistle. A moment later, a large, brindled wolfhound in chainmail barding charges into view, coming to a stop a few paces from the knight. Bestor smiles and pats the dog warmly on the head. "Come along now, Wingaard." 

Bestor turns back and starts after the monk, and the dog follows along at his side.


----------



## Lou (Mar 28, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray, Battle Sorcerer of Pelor*

Carvyn looks around at the others and ushers them after Bestor.  "Leave her, Thurien.  She is beyond us now." Carvyn quietly says as he gently nudges Thurien towards the altar.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 28, 2008)

*Redford Thornrose*

Redford simply continues walking the way he already started. If he was surprised by altar opening in front of him he didn't show it. He bows in front of the altar and crosses himself with slight bow before ducking into the entrance.

OOC: From monday I'll be on vacation for a whole month. I probably will post, but not so often as I am now. I the action is needed NPC Redford as needed. His tactics are simple: trip, slash with shocking grasp for extra whoomph. From reach if possible...full expertise when not (for +3 to AC). First attack will be made with True Strike and full Power attack (again +3 for total of +6 to damage)


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 28, 2008)

Harstard turns, curiousity written on his face for a brief moment. Then he shrugs, and instead of dragging the acolyte out the catherdral, he drags it through the new portal.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 28, 2008)

Somewhat at a loss in the calm after the battle, Thurien follows the old monk under the alter.


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 30, 2008)

*Gregory Brightlaw - AC 21 HP 7 / 27*

Gregory looks up from the injured folks at the monk's call. Seeing enough others able to help in the Sanctuary, Gregory steps up to pace with Redford to follow the old monk.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 8, 2008)

*The Cathederal*

Following the old monk under the altar, the party is lead quikly thru the tombs of dead preleates, saints and members of the church hiearchy. After perhaps ten minutes the stand before and old door heavily rusted shut. Producing a key he unlocks the door "Please can someone move it, my strength is not as it once was"


OCC: Sorry for the long dealy ....finally got my grandmother taken care of and back into the nursing home with hospice....so I am back 100 percent.......beware...but for your patience and the fact that i have neglected the game...place yourself at the xp needed for your next level...and besides .....your going to need it soon.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 8, 2008)

OOC: Yeah!


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 9, 2008)

*Gregory Brightlaw - Divine Avengers*

[sblock=OOC]
Thanks for the gift. Glad things are back to a more normal pace with your grandma. 
Missed the post about max hit points.

Current Condition: AC 21, HP 16 / 36 with 1 point Con damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 9, 2008)

"Certainly," says Bestor to the monk, stepping forward, and putting his shoulder against the door to force it open.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 9, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> OCC: Sorry for the long dealy ....finally got my grandmother taken care of and back into the nursing home with hospice....so I am back 100 percent.......beware...but for your patience and the fact that i have neglected the game...place yourself at the xp needed for your next level...and besides .....your going to need it soon.




*It will be this weekend before I can work on getting Bestor leveled, I think.  Thanks, and I'm glad you got your grandmother taken care of.*


----------



## Lou (Apr 11, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray - Battle Sorcerer of Pelor*

As they stand before the rusty door, Carvyn draws a long sword from under his robes and asks, "Whoever is injured, stand with me if there is more combat.  After I take a hit, with Pelor's blessing, I can heal another and myself as well."

OOC: Carvyn is levelled up on the wiki: HP 40/40, AC 16, Spells Remaining: C:3 1:4 2:3

Do we have all of our equipment or just part of it, since we were at a high mass?


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 13, 2008)

*The Cathederal*

Bestor moves towards the door while the others take their position....putting his shoulder against the rusted door he gives a mighty shove and it grudingly opens.........with great effort a 20x30 room is revealed  by the soft illumination of everburing candels. A marble scarpahigous rest directly across from the door some 25 feet away. Ancient tapestires of battle can be seen lining the sides of the room.

Actions


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 14, 2008)

*Gregory Brightlaw - AC 21 HP 16 / 36 (-1 Con)*

Gregory pauses to examine the chamber revealed while waiting for further instruction from the old monk.

Quietly to himself, Gregory whispers to the spirit of this place. "Forgive our disturbance of your rest, oh revered one."


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 15, 2008)

*Redford Thornrose*

Redford scans the room noting battle scenes trying to recognize what part of history they represent.

Knowledge(Religion) 1d20+4=11; Knowledge (History) - untrained (1d20+2=21)


----------



## Lou (Apr 15, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray - Battle Sorcerer of Pelor*

A look of surprise crosses Carvyn's face as he sees the well-lighted tomb.  "Brother, whose shrine is this?" Carvyn asks the monk.

[sblock=For the DM]Knowledge (Religion) check 1d20+3 → [20,3] = (23) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2008)

Bestor moves further into the chamber, Wingaard at his heels. The warrior moves to approach nearer the grand marble coffin.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Apr 15, 2008)

Harstard does not approach: he stays close to the exit, and keeps the acolyte nearby.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 15, 2008)

*The Cahtederal*

Harstard and the acoloyte stay near the door as the rest of the party enters the room. Bestor moves towards the marble coffin as Redford moves to examne the faint tapestries. Gregory and Caryn move into the room just a bit.

Redford
[sblock]One of the tapestires on the left is obivious as it is world famous so to speak. The tapestires shows the battle of Tenroin  where a small band of church knights under the leadership of the great warrior prleate Camden defeated an army from the northlands.[/sblock]

In reponse to Caryns question the old monk answers.."No one knows it was undistirubed for centuries until i found it some 50 year ago"


----------



## Nightbreeze (Apr 15, 2008)

Harstard raises a brow "And haven't told it to any of the high squishies, I'd say. This goes against the Valenus II laws, but I have never liked them anyways" - it is not clear whether he means the Valenus laws or the prelates

ooc: I am improvising some of his knowledge: church law. I thought that there is a law that forces each servant of the church to reveal any new holy location or relic to his superios, and I named the law. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 15, 2008)

As Harstrad makes his comment, the old monk pales slighlty and begins to stammmer  .."No it was nto like like......i was....please dont let the hounds know....i uummm never ummmm.thought about it like that...."

OCC: LOVE IT LOVE IT


----------



## Nightbreeze (Apr 15, 2008)

Harstard stares at the monk: "Hounds? Inquisitors? Pah, bloody annoying people them too. Well, why did you brought we here anyway? I was heading toward a good ale of _sidro_"


----------



## Lou (Apr 16, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray - Battle Sorcerer of Pelor*

"Wasn't the rector one of those killed?  If he didn't report the tomb, why would that be your responsibility?"  Carvyn asks the monk.  Carvyn moves a few steps into the room to get a closer look at the tomb.

OOC:  Carvyn had a Kn(Rel) 23 last post for knowledge of what he saw.


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 17, 2008)

*Gregory Brightlaw - AC 21 HP 16 / 36 (-1 Con)*

Gregory begins moving slowly around the room examining everything revealed. The focal tapestry triggers the scholar within him, and he begins racking his memory for further clues that may be found hidden in the works here.

[sblock=OOC]
Knowledge Religion (1d20+8=22)
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 19, 2008)

*The Cathderal*

Gregory
[sblock]Examing the tapestries you immediately realize they are old...perhaps even orignal works of art. Gregory is stunned when it click into place and he understands his is looking at the tapestry of Turno which was thought to have been lost centuries ago and only two poor copies remain in tapestry form the other information about it being found only in books. The tapestry shows a great battel in which Lord Arthur defeated a great and powerful half demon who had bridged the worlds and invaded the Valley.[/sblock]

"Well it is the rectors job to report such as this..but i truly do not think anyone else has stumbled across it in years" the old monk replies. Turning to address Harstad he says "I was told to bring you here good sir..I was told to bring you here"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 19, 2008)

Standing near the marble sarcophagus, Bestor examines the funeral receptacle in detail. At the monk's words, the warrior half-turns back toward him. "Told to bring us here by whom?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 19, 2008)

*The Cathederal*

"why by my friend ..my friend..he often visits me when i am here cleaning"


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 19, 2008)

*The Cathederal*

"why by my friend ..my friend..he often visits me when i am here cleaning"


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 19, 2008)

*The Cathederal*

"why by my friend ..my friend..he often visits me when i am here cleaning"


----------



## Fenris (Apr 19, 2008)

"Does you friend have a name, father?"  asks Thurien suddenly very curious.


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 20, 2008)

*Gregory Brightlaw - AC 21 HP 16 / 36 (-1 Con)*

Gregory stands in awe as he examines the tapestry. The monks words register in the back of his mind first before Gregory turns to the old monk.

"Your friend would not be called Lord Arthur, by chance? Is it possible that this is his tomb?"

A distinct tone of wonder can be heard in Gregory's voice.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 20, 2008)

*The Cathderal*

Answering both Gregory's and Thrueins question the old monk says "No I  only know him as  Arturo......"

OCC: Anyone know andy latin


----------



## Nightbreeze (Apr 20, 2008)

Harstard rolls his eyes "The situation starts turning silly"


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 20, 2008)

*The Cathederal*

As he rolls his eyes, Harstard spots several antique weapons that seem to draw his attention.


----------



## Lou (Apr 20, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray - Battle Sorcerer of Pelor*

Carvyn is stunned by the revelation, as if hit by a bolt from heaven.  "Arturo?  Lord Arthur?" Carvyn stammers.  Carvyn approaches the tomb with awe.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Apr 21, 2008)

Harstard loses interest in the conversation, but, feeling a little bit curious, closes upon the ancient weapons and examines them, comparing them to the weapons that he is used to.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 21, 2008)

Noticing Harstard inspecting the weapons, Bestor moves to join him, his interest in the sarcophagus temporarily forgotten.


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 21, 2008)

*Gregory Brightlaw - AC 21 HP 16 / 36 (-1 Con)*

"Arturo. The old form of Arthur. This is his tomb then," Gregory whispers reverently. His voice gains strength as he continues.

"This is the original - the Tapestry of Turno - believed lost for centuries. It depicts the great battle in which Lord Arthur led the forces of Light in defeating the the half-fiend and it's followers when the forces of darkness dared to invade the Valley of Light. All that is left in the Church archives are some poor descriptions of the Tapestry."

Gegory turns to the old monk and addresses the group.

"You say Arturo - Lord Arthur - visits you when you clean here. I don't recall him being cannonized. If he still visits here and is still dedicated to the Light, we may be in the presence of an emerging Saint." Turning to the sarcophagus, Gregory continues. "Lord Arthur, we are here as you requested. We await your revelations and stand ready to serve the Light."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Apr 21, 2008)

Harstard mutters in a low voice, only Bestor can hear him: "Speak for yourselve, anc cut the drama"


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 22, 2008)

*The Cathederal*

Harstard moves closer to the weapons that have long  been mounted on the wall. There is one long sword, one heavy mace, one short sword and one humble staff. When Bestor joins him they both notice that two sets of armor one chainmail and the other full plate reside on stands to the right and left respectfilly of the weapons. From the tapestries on the wall it can be discerned that many of the weapons can be seen in several of the tapestreis.

Carvyn and Gregory both move towards the tomb and make their reverence. A sense of calm begins to enimate from the tomb.

OCC: Waiting for the others before i go on..


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 23, 2008)

*Redford Thornrose*

Distracted from his study of tapestry by discovery of the weapons, Redford joins Hastard in examining them. He is, however, most intrigued by ancient armors as none of the weapons are polearms.

He then turns to pay respects to Lord Arthurs final resting place. Sense of wonder he never felt before threatens to overwhelm him. All his life he was either miserable, hungry, freightened or all at the same time. Even while training he was constantly reminded of his life before and confronted with inequality.

Nothing could compare with this here, sense of time long past and deeds unsurpased by anything of modern era. Approaching the sarcophagus, sense of peace emanating from the sarcophagus calms him somewhat and he quietly awaits further development paying his respects to Lord Arthur.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2008)

"Weapons and armor of old," says Bestor as he examines the itesm and the tapestry on the wall. "These weapons are surely of great historical significance."


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 24, 2008)

*The Cathederal*

As the party continues it's examination of the tomb, tapestries and weapons the sense of calm and peace begins to grow.

Spot Checks

0-15
[sblock]you notice that the room despite a little dust is free of cobwebs or other signs of vermin[/sblock]

16-18
[sblock]you notice that light seems to be growing in intensitry from the tomb.[/sblock]

19-20
[sblock]you notice that figures in the tapestries appear to be moving and reinacting the combats they depict.[/sblock]

21+
[sblock]you notice that a greyish figure appears to be materializing close to the door.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2008)

Bestor notes the relatively cleaniness of the chamber, but is more intrigued by the weapons and armor, and continues to inspect those items with the interest of both a skilled warrior and a apprentice weaponsmith.


*Spot: 14*


----------



## Lou (Apr 24, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray - Battle Sorcerer of Pelor*

Carvyn continues his quiet reverence at the tomb of Lord Arthur.  Carvyn stares intently at the tomb, as if it were changing before his eyes.

[sblock=OOC]Spot Check 1d20+4 → [14,4] = (18)
[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Apr 24, 2008)

Harstard falls into his typical silent mode. 

spot check: 9


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 24, 2008)

*Gregory Brightlaw - AC 21 HP 16 / 36 (-1 Con)*

Gregory continues to meditate while he watches the light grow.

Spot Check (1d20+3=17)


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 24, 2008)

*Redford Thornrose*

Dungeoneering roll 1d20+4=8; Spot check 1d20+3=18 

Focusing his attention on the crypt, Redford fails to see the figure materialising behind him.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 25, 2008)

Thurien Spot Check (1d20+3=20) 

Thurien is moved from reverence for the tomb by the tapestries and moves to inspect them more closely, intrigued by what he sees.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 25, 2008)

*The Cathederal*

Filtering around the room the party engages in their various endeavors when a form takes shape just bewteen two tapestires. The figure is of a middleaged man dressed in antique plate. His surcoat and cloak are white trimmed in silver and gold. The figure walks towards the old monk and says "You have done well.......you may be at peace now?" and extends his hand towards the old monk who takes it. As their hands join white light begins to flow from the figure and surrond the old monk and when it ends, the old man is lying on the floor with a smile upon his face and very much dead. Turning to the party members he says "Who shall be the champions of the light it these dark days....."


----------



## Fenris (Apr 25, 2008)

Thurien, in shock and awe with the arrival, goes to one knee.

"I shall Lord Arthur, with all my being." says Thurien, bowing his head


----------



## Nightbreeze (Apr 25, 2008)

Harstard stares first at the monk, then at the apparition. He then nods slowly, and bows his head, but says nothing.d


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2008)

Bestor is shocked for a moment, and then steps forward. "You killed that man," he says, "And you have the gall to speak of the Light? Those who serve the Light do not slay innocents."


----------



## Lou (Apr 25, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray - Battle Sorcerer of Pelor*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Filtering around the room the party engages in their various endeavors when a form takes shape just bewteen two tapestires. The figure is of a middleaged man dressed in antique plate. His surcoat and cloak are white trimmed in silver and gold. The figure walks towards the old monk and says "You have done well.......you may be at peace now?" and extends his hand towards the old monk who takes it. As their hands join white light begins to flow from the figure and surrond the old monk and when it ends, the old man is lying on the floor with a smile upon his face and very much dead. Turning to the party members he says "Who shall be the champions of the light it these dark days....."




Hearing the unknown voice, Carvyn snaps his attention from the tomb to the figure.  Carvyn catches himself almost stepping forward as the figure touches the monk.  As the figure speaks to the party, Carvyn replies, "We will be.," staring intently at the figure as he sheathes his sword.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 25, 2008)

*The Cathederal*

Turning to face the challenging and defiant Bestor the apparition says "Do you know so little of the church that you profess to be a repersentative of" he says...."Go then by the quickest way before I punish  you for your insolence that only ignorance or stupidty can excuse."

OCC: And things could get interesting for sure


----------



## Lou (Apr 25, 2008)

OOC:  How does the acolyte respond to the figure and to the passing of the monk?


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 26, 2008)

*Gregory Brightlaw - AC 21 HP 16 / 36 (-1 Con)*

Gregory is about to respond when Bestor gives his outburst. He turns to address Bestor's question.

"Did you not hear the spirit? He said the monk may finally be at peace. I believe the spirit was keeping him alive beyond his natural span in order to find someone like us to take up the mantle of Champions again when the Light needs us. The monk said he found this place more than 50 years ago while performing his custodial duties. A brother does not become a custodian in his youth."

Gregory turns to the form of the old monk giving a blessing for the dead.

"Rest well, faithful one. You have successfully passed on your burden."

Then turning to the spirit.

"Lord Arthur, what does the Light require? I stand ready, and I believe the others do as well once the task becomes known."


----------



## Lou (Apr 26, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray - Battle Sorcerer of Pelor*

Carvyn steps up next to Bestor.  "If are a spirit of the Light, then have patience and mercy on us.  We mean no disrespect to you or to the Light.  We stand ready to face the darkness; we already have.  Just now we faced demons in our cathederal, the one place we never dreamed would be attacked.  Demons who attacked our Prelate before the altar and then slew one of our companions.  Demons who probably would have ultimately killed us if not for the faith and actions of this acolyte that we now accompany.  We owe him our lives, and he has our gratitude.  If we speak out rashly, it is because we are fearful yet bold.  What would you have us do in the service of the Light?"


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 27, 2008)

*Redford Thornrose*

Hearing new voice, Redford whirls about dropping into the combat stance with his weapon across his torso in defending posture.

Seeing the scene with old monk, look of hatred upon seeing undead flees from his eyes and he relaxes slightly.

What would you have us do, Lord Arthur?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2008)

Bestor remains quiet as his companions all seem to accept this apparition as a servant of the Light. For all the knight knew, it could be some fell power in disguise. He would wait to hear more from this 'Lord Arthur' before passing judgement.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Apr 28, 2008)

Harstard, too, isn't entirely happy about the turn of events. First, he doesn't like southern lands, with all the squishies and wussies. Second, saints are called saints because they are dead. Why can't they stay dead?


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 29, 2008)

*The Cathederal*

Walking towards the party the shadowy figure begins what could only be a military type inspection of the group before replying "What is needed is champions of the light to answer it's call and go forth and do battel against the rising dark. Years now the church has let darkness fester in it's breast and now it must be removed and clenased with fire and flame. The light needs champions are you ready to respond to it's need"


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 30, 2008)

*Gregory Brightlaw - AC 21 HP 16 / 36 (-1 Con)*

"I am ready to do whatever the Light requires of me. I only pray my small skills will be enough to meet the call."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2008)

"I am a defender of the Light, spirit," says Bestor, his voice low, and his eyes narrowed suspiciously as he watches Lord Arthur. "I have fought the Darkness before, and am willing to give my life in fighting against the dark tide. But tell us more of this evil of which you speak. I would know more of my enemy."


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 30, 2008)

*The Cathederal*

"An evil canker exists in our church, one that has been allowed to grow over time. Priests have fallen away from the true teachings of our Church to devote time to the amassing of wealth and power and over debating obscure points of theology that fracture the church. As their attentions have been diverted, evil has come to the valley, death and darkness from the North and from the Swamps have arrived and been growing over time. The Light needs champions to go out and fight these vile creatures of darkness....while we struggle to regain the internal control of our church."


----------



## Lou (Apr 30, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray - Battle Sorcerer of Pelor*

"We stand ready to regain the Valley for the Light, driving out the evil that has crept in while others stood by.  But who are you to judge the followers of the Light?  Are you a messenger from the saints or an undead intent on spreading discord?"  Carvyn demands of the spirit before them.

OOC:  What of the acolyte?  How does he respond to the spirit, and how does the spirit act towards him?


----------



## Fenris (May 2, 2008)

Thurien listens eagerly. He was thrilled to be honored with such a metaphysical blessing and was eager to show his mettle bu challenging the forces of the Darkness.

Still he waited to hear the conversation. As Bstor said, it was best to know ons enemies, and where they dwelled.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 9, 2008)

*The Cathederal*

The acolyte seems to be listening to the figure but does not repond as of yet. Hearing the party's questions and skeptisim the figure replies "Those of faith and who are willing to combat the darkness stand forth and make your choice those who do not may leave tis a time for decision not debate  you are either strong in your desire to serve the light without reservation or you have doubts and wish to quibble" Finishing his sentece he gestures to the wall  where the weapons on the wall begin to glow as well as an heretofore unseen Ring.

"You are free to chose what you will wield in the defense of the Light......."

Long Sword-a old but try and true design, this sword is made of a very fine blue white steel with a ripple pattern. In the cross hilt and pommels are set topazes.

Heavy Mace-a heavy war mace with a silver warhead and a shaft made of some type of rare white wood. In the pommel of the mace is set a rich blueish white moonstone.

Shortsword-this weapons is very slender even for a short sword..more like a oversized dagger. It's blade is of a blackish metal with several onxyse set about the cross hilt.

Staff- made from a heavy dark wood, this staff is intricaly carved with ruins in a very old scripts. Very fine silver and gold wire has been enlayed along it's entire length.

Chainmail-made of a very thin greenish tinged metal this mail appears to be almost weightless.

Full Plate Armour - Made of a pale yelloish tinted steel this appears to be an true masterpiece .......

Ring - a simple platium band with a darker metal in the center...

OCC: Everyone need to make a choice....feel free to discuss it among your self......

Sorry for the delay and the abrupt closure....I lost mental track of where I was going due to recent events including my own car accident last night.......so as a reward  everyone gets 3000 xp...and I do promise to get us moving and back on track..thanks for your patience.


----------



## Fenris (May 9, 2008)

Thurien stands walks over and picks up the heavy mace. "I serve the Light"  says Thurien simply.


----------



## Lou (May 9, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray - Battle Sorcerer of Pelor*

Carvyn steps up and takes the ring.  "I serve the Light with all that I have.  I am willing to use your gift in my service to the Light."

OOC:  JA, Sorry to hear that your personal situation got worse instead of better.  Hope you're ok.


----------



## Neurotic (May 9, 2008)

*Redford Thornrose*

I have no qualms in shredding evil wherever and whenever it rears it's ugly head.

Redford takes chainmail feeling confident he will be able to master casting in heavier armor.

OOC: I was thinking on taking the ring if heavier fighters want the armor. If Carvyn wants to take the staff as arcane caster in the party.


----------



## Nightbreeze (May 9, 2008)

Harstard takes the long sword and compares it to his usual weapons...he will willingly exchange it for the heavy mace, the ring or the chainmail.


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2008)

Bestor runs his fingers over the yellowish plate armor, feeling the beauty of masterfully crafted armor beneath his hands. "None of these weapons truly suit my chosen fighting style, though the longsword comes closest. This armor, though, is what I am accustomed to wearing."


----------



## Lou (May 9, 2008)

*Discussion on items and party*

OOC:  As a Battle Sorcerer, Carvyn is drawn to the long sword, the chainmail (assuming it acts as light armor), and the ring.  The staff would not be a primary choice, but Carvyn could use it, if that works best in dividing up the items.  The full plate, the shortsword, and the heavy mace would not be as useful to Carvyn.

OOC:

```
We seem to have settled out to six current players:

Dracomeander:    Gregory:  Cleric
Fenris:          Thurien:  Cleric
Lou:             Carvyn:   Battle Sorcerer
Neurotic:        Redford:  Duskblade
Nightbreeze:     Harstard: Barbarian/Fighter
Rhun:            Bestor:   Fighter
```


----------



## Nightbreeze (May 9, 2008)

Harstard is more than willing to exchange the puny stick witht the ring...the second one may come useful, the sword most certainly not.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 10, 2008)

*Division of Items*

OCC: Dont forgot the acoloyte  he makes a 7th .........

Also dont assume anything about the weapons......take what your drawn to not what you feel you can use


----------



## Lou (May 10, 2008)

*confusion reigns!*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> OCC: Dont forgot the acoloyte  he makes a 7th .........
> 
> Also dont assume anything about the weapons......take what your drawn to not what you feel you can use




OOC:  OK, I count 7 items and 7 of us total, counting the acolyte.

But what does it mean? "take what your drawn to not what you feel you can use."  

The characters are in a tomb under the cathedral right after their Prelate was murdered, and a spirit challenges them to stand up and fight for the Light, and, oh, have a magical gift....

How can my character be drawn to something he doesn't feel he can use?  Where's that obnoxious spirit when you need him, telling us what to do?


----------



## Dracomeander (May 13, 2008)

*Gregory Brightlaw - AC 21 HP 16 / 36 (-1 Con)*

Gregory steps over and picks up the staff trying to read the runes engraved along its length.

"Spirit these gifts are princely indeed. What must we do to set things right again in the lands of the Light? What dire evil draws you to call us to act? What has befallen our superiors that they are unable to hear your call?"

OOC: Sorry to hear about the accident. Sorry for the delay in responding. My comp or my ISP didn't like the reorganization of the site here. Kept timing out instead of connecting. Hopefully I'm back.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 13, 2008)

*The Cathederal*

"Princely weapons indeed they are" the spirit responds......"And I choose to call thru other means than traditionaly church doctrince...tis a matter of lineage and my will" then he continues......"Dark foes in both natural and human form infest the valley and the Church.....once you have chosen i will give you your first task"


OCC:By being drawn to think of a concept or idea for your character that may or may not involve a weapon or something he can use.....but something you thing would make him unique or different  if you would be able to use it....


----------



## Neurotic (May 15, 2008)

*Redford Thornrose*

OOC: Back to item descriptions. Redford uses polearms for fighting, up to medium armor and he is lacking defense because of two handed weapon...if we're not to look for what we can use then we need to read descriptions of all once more  I'll post little bit later today in this same post

OOC:Only two other items would draw Redford and that would simply be his preference for long weapons (staff) and color of the metal (shortsword). But spirit didn't indicate nothing of the sort, so I'd say we reacted in character.

MY personal prefference would be blue longsword with wave pattern...but Redford is not me  I'm too tired to think of unique abilities right now. I'll give it a thought over a weekend and post the idea on monday (that would be late night sunday for you, some time after midnight)


----------



## Lou (May 16, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray - Battle Sorcerer of Pelor*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> OOC:  [snip] so I'd say we reacted in character. [snip]




OOC:  The characters may not be stretching themselves, but we are in character.  Note that we appear to have left the shortsword for the acolyte.  Some of us may have posted faster than others.  How do we keep in the spirit of each character choosing what calls them?  

Possibility:  We could each post the three items, in order, that call to each character, giving a reason for the call for each item.  The DM could then tell us which item each character was able to grasp.  

As an example--Carvyn:
1. ring--not originally seen-calls to Carvyn's sense of hiding his abilities, he is used to being seen as a simple foot soldier and not as an arcane spellcaster.

2. chainmail--it's lightness calls to Carvyn's need to hide his skills, if he could cast in such heavy armor, it would make him stronger than he appears to be.

3. long sword--Carvyn's natural weapon--perhaps he too could wield it as a true hero of the Light once did.

Carvyn was not drawn to the staff as an arcane caster, because he has been trained to hide his arcane casting ability.  

Carvyn could be drawn to the shortsword if he takes his next level as a Favored Soul, and the shortsword is a favored weapon of the deity/saint/spirit that favors him.  The character issue is Carvyn's original dedication to Pelor (who favors the mace).  I have been thinking about this.  JA--read your wiki messages as RL allows.


----------



## Neurotic (May 19, 2008)

*Redford Thornrose*

[sblock=Lou's suggestion - for everyone]
As duskblade, Redford is fighter/arcane caster too, but he's not hiding the fact. It is essentially hidden by his heavy weaponry and armor right until he casts something while swinging his guissarme.

In line with Lou's suggestion:
1. armor - he painfully learned that armor is a good thing, design appeals to him (it is simple and unadorned)
2. staff - it is long and black - it maybe can be made into polearm
3. ring - associating it with some protection from evil spells and/or effects; this is part which cannot be avoided by slightly armored fighter and must be endured...
4. short sword - color and simple design only, no special appeal
[/sblock]

[sblock=For DM]
Check you gmail. Those are just suggestions 

Idea's for unique abilities:
1. Aggressive - any and all attacks from Redford bypass all DR, SR and other special defenses of undead and/or demons.

2. Defensive - Full immunity to any and all special abilities of undead and/or demons(poison, stench, level drain, fear auras, charm gazes etc.) - not spells (so, sorcerer vampire could still charm or dominate him, just not through his gaze attack)

3. Utility - detect all undead/demon activity in 60'; blindsense in regard to these creatures; pierce concelment, illusions, disguise etc...

4. Utility2 - darkvision (lesser version of blindsense above); SR vs. undead and/or demons; unaffected by terrain (thus, making Redford stable and quick even in sewers);

5. Aggressive - disruption/dispel evil/dismissal attack with any weapon he currently wields, even non-blunt ones


1 and 2 are very powerful and I believe no class in game has those abilities, unique...
3 is lesser version, making character unique, but not nearly as powerful vs. these particular foes... 
and 4 is lesser still and I don't like it at all...and 5 is classic

There are parts of this that mimic abilities of classes (SR of monk) and PrCs (sealed life of ghost hunters), but none have all...

These are just ideas, you asked, it's for you to decide how much or how little to grant.
Thank you for reading.
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (May 19, 2008)

*Items*

OCC:   If no one has any more comments...I am going to assign the items based on the info i have etc.............speak now or hold your piece


----------



## Dracomeander (May 19, 2008)

The scholarly inquisitor in Gregory is drawn to all of the items to try to learn more about them. However, Gregory is not yet used to combat enough to see himself as a religious warrior. He still sees himself as the Healer and Academician so the things he would be drawn to for possible personal use would be the Staff, the Plate Armor, or the Ring.


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2008)

*Bestor is drawn to the armor, but he doesn't have a magical weapon...so if we run into enemies that require that, he is going to be useless.*


----------



## Nightbreeze (May 20, 2008)

*OOC:*


 Hmmm...hard stuff. At the beginning, I envisioned Harstard as a really silent type, like his model, Ulath. However, it is hard to keep silent in a play by forum game, so I made him speak more, only making him meaner.

I would like to bring him on as a pandion-type leader...meaning that he scorns the political priests, and is famous and respected for the one who gets the thing working...and his reputation as a really mean man is enough so that he doesn't actually need to be physically mean (like breaking fingers and so on). 

Thus, I think the best think that I want is 1)some kind of protection from suggestions and charms, 2) something that protects me from trips 3) Something that connects with my strange red axe and awakens it's powers. A light armor or a ring would suit this role.

Otherwise, he could enjoy a brutal throwing longsword/mace


----------



## Neurotic (May 20, 2008)

*OOC Redford*

Non-magic weapon is solved by bless weapon and/or magic weapon spells. We need to buy wand or scroll, so casters don't need to have those memorised...

I'm playing with thought for armor/weapon SET (similar to sets in Diablo if you are familiar with the game) - Randal in Colony game has one item from several sets offered in MIC...


[sblock=Soul Ward - what do you think?]
*Harness* - connects all other pieces, provides +1 natural armor bonus
*Armor* - light armor made from a skin of corporeal undead creature with special attacks (ghouls, ghasts, wight etc)
provides +2 AC vs. undead creatures and provides +3 saves vs. undead special effects and +3 AC vs. incorporeal attacks

*Gloves* - gauntlets made from substance of incorporeal undead creature(wraiths, shadows, spectres etc)
provide ghost touch ability to any weapon character carries; +1 DEX; +2 STR

*Helm* - made from skull of skeletal (at least one category larger then PC) undead creature 
provides low light vision and alertness feat

*Cloak* - made from substance of incorporeal undead creature
- provides miss chance of 20% (as blur spell) to the user; SR 13

*Boots* - made of bones and skin of undead non-skeltal corporeal creature
provides +5' speed; stability trait;

*Weapon* - made from bones of corporeal undead creature
- gives +1 to hit and damage vs. undead; increase critical threat range and critical multiplier by one; can critical hit undead

*Set bonuses:*
- each part (except the harness) adds 2 to SR of the cloak to max of 21
- weapon gets +1 bonus to hit and damage for every part of the set except the harness up to maximum +5
- additional +5' to movement
- Ethereal Jaunt 1/day
- increase miss chance to 50% (as if incorporeal undead)
- negate three negative energy attacks per day (three STR draining attacks of shadows or two hits from life draining attack of vampires or any combination thereof)
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (May 24, 2008)

*The Gifts of Lord Arthur*

Sizing up each of the members before him, Lord Aruthur makes a vague gesture and itmes begin to glow. In a blink of an eye the items appear next to their chosen wielder.

Armour - Bestor 
[sblock]The armor lays at Bestor's Feet and a soft glowing light compels the warrior to reach out toward is. Touching the armor he feels a glowing warmth... a soft voice of a young lady feels his mind..."I am Mirandia, I am the armor of dawn"[/sblock]

Chainmail - Harstad
[sblock]The chainmail lays at Harstad's feet and a soft glowing light compels the norhtern warrior to reach out and touch it. as he touches it he feels a glowing warmth...a harsh voices announces in his mind "I am Worlof the chainmail of destiney"[/sblock]

Long Sword - Carwyn
[sblock]The sword and scabard appear at Carwyn feet and as he touches it a female voice calls in his mind "I am Sashin, the sword of the sun"[/sblock]

Short Sword - Redford
[sblock]The shortsword and scabbar appear at Redfords feet. As he touches it a male voice sounds in his mind. "I am called Nightblade, the sword of night"[/sblock]

Heavy Mace - Thurien
[sblock]A voice sounds in his head.. I am Marstan, the mace of the moon"[/sblock]

Staff - Gregory
[sblock]The staff appearsin Gregory's hand and he feel a warmth and peace flood his very soul. A soft almost bookish male voice sounds in his ears. "I am called Taylor and I am the staff of war and peace"[/sblock]

Ring - Acolyte


----------



## Lou (May 24, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray, Battle Sorcerer of Pelor*

Carvyn thought he was reaching for a ring, but finds the scabbard and the long sword before him.  He reaches down and picks up them up.  Carvyn smiles as he admires the long sword.  "I pray that I prove myself worthy of such a weapon."
[sblock=for JA]
Carvyn thinks back to the long sword, "_Sashin, we shall serve the Light together, bringing the light of the sun to the darkness._"
[/sblock]
After looking around at the gifts given the others, Carvyn turns back to the spirit and asks, "What is our first task in reclaiming the Church and the land for the Light?"


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2008)

"Mirandia?" questions Bestor quietly, as he lovingly examines the pale yellow armor. At Carvyn's words, the warrior turns his attention to the apparition of Lord Arthur, waiting for the wraith to answer.


----------



## Neurotic (May 26, 2008)

*Redford Thornrose*

Moment before he touches chainmail, Redford finds himself more then little dissapointed.

_What am I to do with this little pinprick?_

He starts as he touches the weapon.

Nightblade, ha? Hello, little one, I am Redford Thornrose. I hope we can work together in darkness of the world against darkness of the soul.

Redford straightens and turns back toward ancient spirit.


----------



## Nightbreeze (May 26, 2008)

Destiny, huh? I suppose it will be interesting to speak with you

Harstard picks his new armor, and not bothering about the other people around, starts changing. He keeps an ear on what the spirit has to say.


----------



## Dracomeander (May 28, 2008)

Gregory lets the feeling wash through him then greets the voice in his mind.

_Greetings, Taylor. I hope that we can be a little island of peace in the wars to come so that no one forgets just what it is we must fight for. I am sure you will have much to teach me._

Gregory then turns to hear what further instructions the Spirit might have to impart.


----------



## Fenris (May 29, 2008)

Thurien starts at the voice in his head and stares at the mace. Sensing no evil from it though, he decides that without any overt eveil a toll can be put to good use. This one may yet be of the Light and so doubly of aid.

_Well met Marstan. May we serve the Light together under sun and moon. replies Thurine mentally to the weapon._


----------



## J. Alexander (May 29, 2008)

*Items*

Having touched the weapons infront of them the party senses that the ghostly figure is pleased and in response to their question he says "First you must regain control of the soul of this cathederal, it is the corruption of it's focal point that has allowed such evil to penetrate this holy place. Go far into the catacombs, follow the silver light that only you can see and it will lead you to a holy place that you  must cleanse"


----------



## Rhun (May 29, 2008)

Bestor gives a small shudder at the spirits words. "Cleanse of what?" he asks.


----------



## Nightbreeze (May 29, 2008)

Harstard seems to not hear Bestor's questions as he draws...well, takes in hands his large weapon and head for the catacombs...or, at least the door that he thinks lead to the catacombs.


----------



## Neurotic (May 30, 2008)

*Redford Thornrose*

_"What did we get into? Powerplay between spirits? I'll control this cathedral, NO, I'll control this cathedral. I'll send bunch of naive heroes to destroy the other! Bleh!

Nightblade, can you communicate with other items that were offered? I mean silently?

Can you communicate with in other ways? Do I have to wield you, can you speak, can you call me from distance?"_


We can discuss all of this later, guys. We already know something is amiss downhere and those above will notice at any moment we dissapeared. I mean, I left my prelate and his other guards are only warriors, he is without arcane support. So, let's cleanse this, later we can report our discovery. Don't forget, demon and undead above weren't destroyed by the priest here, just driven out.


----------



## Lou (May 30, 2008)

*Carvin Wray, Battle Sorcerer of Pelor*

"I agree.  We have reason to move quickly.  But let's not be rash."

"Friend," calling to Harsted, "before you leave, a word.  Thrown together as we are by the Light, brief introductions are in order, so we can fight more efficiently as a group.

I am Carvyn Wray, despite the clerical robes and holy symbol," tapping the silver sun on his chest and nodding to Thurien with the sun decorations on his armor, "I am a battle sorcerer dedicated to St. Pelor, who has blessed me with some healing power in addition to my arcane powers.  I can fight in the front or rear as the need arises, especially with my new gift."  Carvyn motions to the long sword he has now strapped about his waist.

Carvin looks to Redford to keep the introductions going.

OOC:  From the thread, it does not appear that the characters know each other or their respective capabilities.


----------



## Rhun (May 30, 2008)

Bestor begins to strip off his own armor, so that he can put on the new suit. He wasn't sure of its abilities, but if he was going to be battling something foul and evil, the warrior figured he should be as well-equipped as possible.

At Carvyn's introduction, he nods. "I am Bestor Drake, of Whitehold."


----------



## Nightbreeze (May 30, 2008)

"Harstard Dagarson, and speak while moving. Pretty obvious, what I do."


----------



## Dracomeander (May 31, 2008)

"Harstard, please wait. Some have to take time to change into the armor the spirit has gifted us. We should not go in piecemeal."

Turning to the group as a whole, Gregory continues.

"I am Gregory Brightlaw, a healer Priest and scholar.

"Lord Arthur, Bestor did have a good question. What should we expect to face when we go to cleanse the heart of this place? What is it that has taken residence to corrupt it?"


----------



## J. Alexander (May 31, 2008)

*The Cathederal*

"It has been and always will be a test of faith...the side that belives the most wins..."  The figure begins to softly flicker and he says "My time at this place an moment is almost at an end...hurry and follow the light to the evil.........more will await you there"


----------



## Neurotic (May 31, 2008)

*Redford Thornrose*

I'm Redford Thornrose. I have some arcane abilities, but I'm mostly melee combatant.  

Motioning to his guissarme
As you can see I'd prefer not to close too much with enemies.


----------



## Lou (May 31, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray - Battle Sorcerer - AC 16 HP40/40*

Moving towards the door while loosening his clerical robes and adjusting his chain shirt and his 'old' long sword to a backup position, Carvyn says, "Harstard, as soon as Gregory's armor is secure, move us out.  I will walk in front with you."  Carvyn turns to the others, "I will yield the front to anyone who wants to be there. Redford? Move on up as you will.  The evil will not wait.  The remaining introductions will have to be made as we go."

_Carvyn stops and turn to the acolyte, "Do you need a weapon?"_

OOC:  Please continue the introductions as we move, so we can use names instead of "hey you". 

JA: Do we have our ranged weapons with us or just our personal melee weapons?


----------



## J. Alexander (May 31, 2008)

OCC: No you were dressed for a formal cermony you would not have your ranged weapons with you unless you had carried them for some weird reason.


----------



## Fenris (May 31, 2008)

Nodding back towards Carvyn "I too serve the Light through the power of Saint Pelor, though I lack Brother Carvyn's power. I am a simple priest, Brother Thurien Hurvaal."  says the young man, who for a priest seems to have the body and build of a warrior.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 1, 2008)

*The Cathederal*

As the party begins to discuss their next movement the silvery figures disapperas in a brilliant explosion of light that rocks your senses.....

As you wake up you find that you are all sleeping in your bed the gift by your side. A quick check reveals to you that it is the day after the scheduled ceremony.A note asking you to meet at the "Drunken Lord" is upon the nightstand next to you.


OCC:Okay guys I am back now 100 percent and have a firm direction so the pace is going to pick up..........so here is a chance to bail if you wish otherwise going to start enforcing the posting rules...of which I myself have been a chief culprit of overlooking............and FYI for those who have not been in one of my games...I draw inspiration heavily from my players  so the best way to keep the DM motivated is to have character interaction and characters planning side things for themeself...again something I have not been able to foster in this game to due the bad luck of the last few months......so get ready...we are fixing to start a wild ride.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 1, 2008)

Thurien awakes and for a moment believes it to have all been a dream, then he fins the mace beside him and the realization dawns on him. he begins to weep, for than mean that it wasn't a dream and the horrors of the cathedral were real, the tragedy wasn't merely his own nightmare, but a nightmare the whole land must live under for years.

Still, he now had a sense of purpose, the saint had given him a gift, one greater than Marstan, he had given Thurien a purpose, a focus for the gift he had. That sense of duty and purpose, reinvigorated the young man. Thurien shot up out of bed for his morning devotions, even more joyous than usual to see the sunrise.

As he finishes, he quickly dresses, arms himself physically, mentally and spirtually and heads to the Drunken Lord, excited to have been chosen to help restore Light to the land.


----------



## Lou (Jun 1, 2008)

*Carvin Wray - Battle Sorcerer of Pelor*

_OOC:  My first post disappeared into the void...._

Carvyn wakes the next morning and runs through his inital morning ritual of meditating and preparing his mind for his spells for the day.  The years of farming, practice with the long sword, and of sorcerery have burned this initial routine into his mind.

As Carvyn finally relaxes and starts his day with a clear mind, he relives the events of the day before.  _Was it all a dream, or did it really happen?_  Carven studies the note to meet at the "Drunken Lord."  _I wonder who wrote this?_

Carvyn recalls that with the death of the prelate, there will be days of mourning?  Is it one week, two?  He can't recall.  After that, a mass and then the secret meetings to chose a new prelate.

Seeing the "new" long sword next to his "old" sword, Carvyn draws the new long sword and caresses the rippled blue-white steel.  The topazes gleem as he runs his finger over them.  _Sashin, is it?  What special powers do you have?  Will you tell me, or will I have to wait until the time is right to use your special powers?_   Carvyn runs through his usual long sword workout, feeling _Sashin _ slice through the air.

With the days of mourning, no one will look for him for a while.  They may even think he was killed and taken yesterday.  Carvyn smiles.  He dresses plainly and completely, for adventuring, and moves out to the "Drunken Lord," hoping to see his new friends, Redford, Harstard, and the others.  _What of the acolyte?  What will he do now?  How will he be treated after yesterday?_

Carvyn feels ready for anything.  _The spirit never did identify itself as Lord Arthur, but with St. Pelor's help, the identity of the spirit will not matter as the evil is driven out by the faithful._

OOC:  Know (Ecc. Law) 9


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 2, 2008)

*Redford Thornrose*

Snapping out of the nigtmare Redford checks his room for anything out of the ordinary.

_What the heck?! Phew. Just a nightmare. That would be er...[_/COLOR] Redford thoughts trail off as he sights short blade lying in the bed.

_Hm, maybe not everything was a dream._

Nightblade, awake. Can you tell me how did you come to be here? Did the attack on the cathedral really happen? Is prelate alright?

Also, now that we are here in real world, what can you do? Except for impaling opponents I mean.

_A note? Well, well, this is getting more interesting every moment. I wonder if those guys are real. Did we all have same dream and introduced ourselves in dreams or is it just my dream after that beating I got from the assassin? Assuming there was an assasin that is...

Argh, this will take time to sort out. hopefuly whoever summoned us to Drunken Lord will know what is happening.
_

in addition to his morning routine practicing casting in armor and several forms with his guissarme he practices for a short while with nightblade to gain some sense of balance and skill with it.

Redford prepares for the worst and is dressed in full battle regalia heading for the meeting.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 3, 2008)

Harstard wakes up with a sour mood. His gaze shifts from the blankets to the window and then to the armor. He groans, sits on the edge of his bed and watches the armor, positioned on a high shelf for at least half an hour without moving and saying anything. 

Then he slowly unwraps a pack, puts away the notes about trollish grammar (he is going to write a book on it sooner or later), and finally finds what is he looking for: a mixture of ogre's powdered horn, silver leafs from _Trieliera_, a northern rare tree, and amber. The resulting cream is hard, silver-colored, and when applied to the naked human skin and treated with oil, extremely resistant to water, blood and alcholol: as a matter of fact, the only way to take it away is the application of Bittergreen Cheren, another tree from the north. Taking the resulting admixture, without using any mirror, he just designs two simple, curled, horizontal lines just under his left eye, stretching from the nose to the ear. For a warrior from his little and strange order, this means that his "tejore", campaign/meaning, has just began. Over time, when he feels that it is entering new phases, and when he understands it more clearly, he will add other symbols. Then he stares again at his armor, and with a half smile mutters Destiny, huh?

He wears his full battle equipment, wears _Worlof_ and heads down the stairs. After greeting his bad-mannered monstrous sized horse, who has managed to scare the hell out of all servants in just two days, he heads for the Drunken lord.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 4, 2008)

Gregory wakes feeling slightly puzzled as to why he doesn't remember going to sleep. He looks around his room noting the open tomes and scrolls with pens marking their places laid out on whatever surface is available. Then he spots the staff Taylor and the folded parchment with his name on it.

_Taylor, greetings again. What happened? How did I get back to my room?_

Gregory rises and goes over to the only uncluttered area of the room. There he performs his morning devotions before the small window facing the rising sun.

After devotions, he rises, reads the note, and begins a minor straightening of his work as he packs sheafs of notes and his healer's bag. Then he finishes donning what he considers adventuring gear, takes up Taylor, and heads out to the Drunken Lord.

OOC: What is our condition when we wake? If we still have battle damage from the events of the ceremony, Gregory will be down a couple of spells to heal himself. He had Constitution damage as well as normal battle damage.

My computer is giving me fits with just this site. More than half the time it refuses to connect saying the site is taking too long to respond. I will try to keep up, but I can't guarantee I will see posts everyday anymore.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2008)

Bestor wakes, feeling strangely calm and focused. He couldn't remember how he got back to his room, but such was the norm after a hard night of drinking. Did his companions and he go to a tavern last night after their experience at the Cathedral? No, if he had imbibed that much alcohol, he wouldn't be feeling nearly as well as he did now. His head, at least, would be pounding. 

Rising, the warrior goes about his morning tasks, spending an hour or more stretching, exercising and meditating. Then, he dresses in his new armor _Mirandia_, gathers his weapons and gear, and leaves to find answers at the Drunken Lord.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 5, 2008)

*The Drunken Lord*

Before they leave their respective rooms, the party does find that their wounds from the dream or nightmare are indeed real. The Drunken Lord is easily found, it is a large prosperous in that serves a solid middleclass client base. The inn itself rises some 5 stories into the sky and is perhaps some 150 feet long by 50 feet wide with a similar sized stabel and courtyard in the back. At this hour there are very few clients around the courtyard or close to the inn. The market a block away though is extremly busy with morning shopping. The items are quite and do not respond to the direct questions of the party.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 5, 2008)

Harstard, heavily clad and armore walks towards the inn and ignores all the curious glances at him. He enters, looks for a nice and solid chair and sits, ordering beer.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 5, 2008)

*Redford Thornrose*

Entering the tavern Redford easily spots huge warrior and approaches.

Hello again, Master Hastard. I hope you have story to tell as interesting as mine is, otherwise you might think me crazy. May I join you?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2008)

Bestor walks proudly into the Drunken Lord, head held tall, and looking quite resplendent in his new pale yellow armor. He looks calmly around the place, and spotting two of his companions moves to join them. He nods greeting as he approaches. "Harstard. Redford."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 5, 2008)

Harstard nods. Twice in the direction of Redford and once in the direction of Bestor.


----------



## Lou (Jun 5, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray - Battle Sorcerer of Pelor*

Carvyn pulls his hood up for his walk to the Drunken Lord.  Seeing few people about as he arrives, Carvyn enters and pulls his hood down, so his new friends, should they be here already, will recognize him.

Seeing a small group already assembled, Carvyn walks over to them. As he recognizes each one, Carvyn nods.  "Harstard.  Bestor. Redford.  Any sign of the others?"  Carvyn pulls up a chair and sits down.  "I mean, there were others, right?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 5, 2008)

*The Drunken Lord*

As the party begins to assemble, one of the serving maids ccomes over and ask if you would like anything to eat "We have fresh country ham as well as duck and chicken eggs and several nice breakfeast chops"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2008)

"I'm not sure if there were others or not, to be honest," answers Bestor, taking a seat. "We are obviously real enough, as are our gifts." He indicates his armor. "But other than that, I recall little of last night's events."

He quiets as the serving girl comes near. "A mug of stout, and the breakfast chops for me. I am famished."


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 5, 2008)

Gregory enters the Drunken Lord and moves to the table where the others are gathered.

"I'll take the breakfast chops and some weak ale, Marie.

"Morning, gentlemen. Not everything, it seems was just a dream. Now to see who will arrive to claim knowledge of the notes we received."


----------



## Fenris (Jun 6, 2008)

A handsome young man enters the inn, a smile on his face.

Thurien heads over to the assembled group, pulling up a chair with a nod to all, "I hope the Light finds you all well this morning" he says as he greets the company, perhaps just a little too cheery this early for some.


"I agree with Gregory here, I am curious to see who has summoned us all here this morning, and how we come to be called."


----------



## Lou (Jun 6, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray, Battle Sorcerer of Pelor*

Carvyn orders, "Ham and mixed eggs with ale for me."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 6, 2008)

The Breakfeast orders are quickly deliverd and the food is tasty and fillng but nothing special. As the party settles in it becomes obvious that the establishemnt has very few customers at this hour allowing for privacy. Some ten minutes after the food has been deliverd, old gentlmen dressed in old fashioned court clothing walks into the room. He is perhaps 70 years of age and leans heavily on a black walking stick. A young page is at his side. He slowly makes his way to your tabel. "I see you are all here" then removing his black travel gloves he says "My name is Robert Austin, and I do belive we have mutual areas of interest"



OCC:See told you guys that i was back ...


----------



## Fenris (Jun 6, 2008)

Thurien looks up from his breakfast as the old man joins them.

"Good Morning Robert Austin. And what area of mutual interest could we have."  asks Thurien.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2008)

Bestor eyes the man suspiciously, but remains quiet. He would let the others direct the conversation, at least for now.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 6, 2008)

*The Drunken Lord*

"Several actually, the items in your possesion and your dark dream"


----------



## Lou (Jun 6, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray - Battle Sorcerer of Pelor*

Carvyn interjects, "Where are our manners?  Please have a seat and join us.  If you can enlighten us as to yesterday's events, we are all ears."

OOC: You may be back, but at 70, you're looking a little worse for wear...


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 6, 2008)

*The Drunken Lord*

"I may know a little more than you but not much..let us just say it was fortold in "The Sayings""


OCC:Yeah i know i am getting old thank goodness for VIagria


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 7, 2008)

Harstard has a huge arsenal...of weapons, and of food too. He has ordered a double portion of ham and bread, a duck and 5 eggs. The maid first looked at him suspiciously, and now is looking at him in awe as he slowly devours all...as  a breakfast.

After a dirty scowl directed at the newcomer, he seems to be ignoring him.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 7, 2008)

Detecting Harstad mood the old man says "why so sour..what has been fortold will always come to pass"

For those who understand Trollish
[sblock]The ice king has made his move, his operatives are everywhere[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 7, 2008)

Hastard's hands stops from a moment, then slowly resumes the regular motion "food to mouth". His gaze slowly fixes on the old man, with a faint glimmer of interest in it. After half a minute of silence, he seems to finally decide what and if to say anything, and mutters "The nearest?"
_
ps: he is referring to the operatives _


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 8, 2008)

*The Drunken Lord*

"Two days hard ride to the northeast, an old abandoned graveyard" the old man replies


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 8, 2008)

Harstard swallows the last egg and launches another look, this time neutral, at the old man. However, he seems satisfied enough from the conversation, and his attention wanders.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 8, 2008)

With the 'old man's' pronouncement of The Sayings, Gregory pushes the remains of his breakfast away from him and pulls out his case with his study notes. 

"'The Sayings'? Which passages are you referring to? If I could find them here perhaps you could shed further enlightment on the interpretations we have been taught about them. Since no one else has bothered to refer to them in our recent classes, it seems you have insights that we will need to properly understand and follow the instructions therein."


----------



## Lou (Jun 8, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray, Battle Sorcerer of Pelor*

"I...I..didn't understand whatever that was you said."  Carvyn admits to Robert.  "Was that one of the sayings?  Would you translate that for me so I might recognize it?  And what is in the graveyard two days ride out?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 9, 2008)

*The Drunken Lord*

"Hmmmm i would think off the top of my head 19 and 25" the old lord says.. "No that was not a saying of the light just a saying from another race"...


----------



## Lou (Jun 10, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray - Battle Sorcerer of Pelor*

"Other races, you say.  We weren't taught sayings from other races in school.  Which race?"  Carvyn is now very confused.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 10, 2008)

Harstard rolls his eyes and drinks a cup of water.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2008)

Bestor remains silent, drinking his ale and listening to the others.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 10, 2008)

*The Drunken Lord*

Looking at Carvyn the old lord says "Not well traveled are we.......no it is just something a large brutish sect of trolls says"


----------



## Lou (Jun 10, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray - Battle Sorcerer of Pelor*

Hanging his head, Carvyn finally looks up and says, "No, I'm not very well travelled.  Farm to convent pretty much sums it up.  I've been locked up in the Prelate's sorcerery school for some time now.  Trolls, you say?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 10, 2008)

*The Drunken Lord*

"yes trools, great big hairy brutes  with a fould dispostion..but not all that bad after you begin to understand them" he says


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 10, 2008)

Gregory shuffles through his notes finding the mentioned passages.

"Passages 19 and 25 you say. 

"19. Titian and Dragon in unnatural combination
Unite to form this evil abomination
Evil dwell in the absence of light
Confrontation shall be a test of mite

"25. Convictions and Principals are wonderful things
Ware them both least they become chains
Man alone is given free will
The Laughter of God is a bitter pill

"Yes, I can see why those would not be popular themes to discuss in class. Most would find those passages to be a condemnation of the type of instruction the Church tries impart these days. Free thought is not as encouraged as it was when the Church was beginning.

"As for passage 19, are you saying the chains our elders have put upon themselves are cutting them off from the light and allowing evil to find a foothold here in the Valley?"


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 11, 2008)

Harstard nods after the last phrase of the old man "In a certain sense, they are better than humans. Far more honest, at least"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 11, 2008)

*The Drunken Lord*

"Young man..such a thought could be considered heresy....and the hounds are always interested in such...no i simply make reference to to interesting passages"


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 11, 2008)

Harstard scoffs, a derisive expression on his face.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 11, 2008)

*The Drunken Lord*

"Well now back to the graveyard...would you gentlemen care to investigate"


----------



## Lou (Jun 11, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray - Battle Sorcerer of Pelor*

"Hmmm, an abandoned graveyard with trolls and probably undead.  I'm in.  But what about the events of yesterday?  Was the attack on the cathedral and the prelate real or a dream?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2008)

Bestor sighs, and finishes his ale. "Battle against trolls and undead?" he asks. "That is certainly a cause that I can lend my blade too. But my companion has a valid question. What happened at the cathedral?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 11, 2008)

*The Drunken Lord*

"Everyone says it was a fitting tribute to the fallen heros of the church."


----------



## Fenris (Jun 12, 2008)

Thurien pushes away his plate. He had been listening carefully while finsihing breakfast.

"I am game to investigate the graveyard. But tell me good sir, how can we trust you. After yesterday, I believe we all wish to serve the Light, but how can we be sure of you and your motives. And I beg your forgiveness for my doubt, but after the Tribute as you call it, evil can invade any source of Light it seems."


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 12, 2008)

*Redford Thornrose*

I don't care one way or the other for the trolls. But, I welcome the opportunity to destroy some undead. I'm in.

Now, would You please explain what happened yesterday? Which part of it was real and which isn't? And what about our items?


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 12, 2008)

"Ah, but the Seekers must bring up such questions if we are to have any chance of determining Truth or Justice. But, yes, those matters can be shelved for now while we discuss what occurred yesterday, and then go to investigate the matters at the graveyard you mentioned."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 12, 2008)

*The Drunken Lord*

"What happend yesterday...hmmmmmm let me see... the prelate officatiaed at a ceremony for the fallen hero's. After the ceremony there was quite a luncheon and everyone seemed to have a good time. When lunch was over, everyone went back to their respective quarters until the formal supper that evening which was called off early due to a massive thunder storms..."


----------



## Lou (Jun 13, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray - Battle Sorcerer of Pelor*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> "What happend yesterday...hmmmmmm let me see... the prelate officatiaed at a ceremony for the fallen hero's. After the ceremony there was quite a luncheon and everyone seemed to have a good time. When lunch was over, everyone went back to their respective quarters until the formal supper that evening which was called off early due to a massive thunder storms..."




"So the Prelate and the other guests at the ceremony are all fine today?  And how did we come by our gifts?  That's not the way I remember things....."  Carvyn is clearly confused by these things.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 13, 2008)

"Yes the Prelate and Primates are all well, what could touch them in that Fortress of Light...as to the gifts...maybe it was just time for their presence to be made known again.....as for the rest..maybe it was a foreshadowing of things to come"


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 13, 2008)

So, basically, there is still no official mess. Guess we have to create it.  Harstard grins, his mind already seeing beatiful scenes of fat screaming priests.

ooc: I am listening to x ray dog - here comes the king right now. Quite the mood setting


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 13, 2008)

"No there is no offical mess but with the Church there are always 101 unofficial messes, etc that need to be addressed" the old man says.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 13, 2008)

"I can't wait to become the major of those messes, as far as they are concerned. Going to exercise now. Meet you after launch to start riding" he nods to the others, pays the food and goes out.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 13, 2008)

*The Drunken Lord*

"So your going then ?" the old man asks


----------



## Rhun (Jun 13, 2008)

"I am in, assuming I can get the dispensation from my superiors to forgo my usual duties in lieu of this..." Bestor frowns, trying to think of the right word. "Expedition?"


----------



## Lou (Jun 13, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray - Battle Sorcerer of Pelor*

"I'll go.  We should still be in mourning for the fallen for a week or so."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 13, 2008)

At Caryn's comment the old lork looks kinda quissical.."fallen...who fell" then turning to Bestor he says oh yes  i gues that would be necessary...I am so forgetful these days...." he then reaches into his breast pocket and produces  a stack of letters and hands one to Bestor

For Bestor
[sblock]The letter is a formal order stating that your character has been placed upon detached duty and therefore reassigned to the staff of the Preceptor of your Order for an indefinate period of time. It is signed both by the Preceptor and witnessed by the Chancelor...and coutersinged by the Primate of your home country.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 13, 2008)

Bestor raises an eyebrow as he considers the note. "It appears you have some friends in high places." THe warrior shrugs, folds the letter, and places it into his pocket. "It looks like I am at your service."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 13, 2008)

'No not at all..your on detached service..I have merely suggested an area of of endeavor that may interest you and your companions"


----------



## Lou (Jun 13, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray - Battle Sorcerer of Pelor*

OOC:  So do we each get a letter placing us on detached service?

Carvyn responds, "The fallen first 100... the reason for yesterday's ceremony...."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 13, 2008)

"Fair enough," says Bestor with a smile. "What's more exciting than exploring a spooky lichyard, anyway?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 13, 2008)

*The Drunken Lord*

"Oh them,,,hmmm No i dont think there will be anymore services or much said...rumor has it that the church is very embarrased about the episode and wishes it to go away"

OCC: As a matter of fact he does have letters for the entire party placing them on an unspecified detached service. It is signed by the highest officer in your order, witnessed by the Chancelor and coutersigned by the primate of your native country.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2008)

Bestor turns to consider the rest of his companions. "I only need an hour or so to gather my gear, and I will be ready to travel. When can the rest of you be ready to leave?"


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 14, 2008)

"I was not sure what we were coming here for so I came prepared to leave from here. When all are ready, I will be as well. 'Till then, I will look around the market for any last minute things that might prove useful."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 14, 2008)

*The Drunken Lord*

The Market is a typical neighborhood variety..you can find most of the staple goods you would desire and there are one  or to salvage/speciality shops also.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2008)

Bestor nods to his companions. "Then I should meet you back here shortly." The warrior grabs a couple of meaty chops as he leaves, knowing that Wingaard will enjoy the treat. He finds his faithful wolfhound just outside the tavern and tosses the dog the food. Then the two head off to gather the rest of Bestor's gear.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 14, 2008)

The hound reacts with glee at the offered snack. With just  a few quick bites the chops are consumed and as they set off. Bestor is created with a warm greasey tounge giving his hand a few quick licks.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 14, 2008)

*Redford Thornrose*

I'm ready to go immediately.


----------



## Lou (Jun 15, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray - Battle Sorcerer of Pelor*

Carvyn says, "I'm ready to go as well.  We'll be here in the market when you return."

After paying for breakfast, Carvyn will wander over and look around the market and see what catches his eye, besides a weeks rations.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2008)

Bestor soon returns to join the others, large, brindled wolfhound loping along at his side. "I am ready."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 18, 2008)

Harstard, who left before the letters were given, simply goes to the other members of his order to advise them that he has important matters that cannot be left to the southerners to solve. He will then do some exercize, take Faran and meet the others.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 20, 2008)

As the group assembles the old man hands them a rough map (i will draw it tonight) Go Northeast towards Minton for about three days...turn left onto an old market road and follow it for a day and a half. When you come to a small stream, follow it to your right for about a half day....that should see you to your goal.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 20, 2008)

Harstard takes a look at them map, then hands it over to Bestor and mounts his gargantuan horse (who tries unsuccessfuly to bite him).


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 21, 2008)

Successfuly avoiding the ugly brutes attempt to mount him, Harstad mounts the beast only to find that the animal immediatly walks under a low hanging beam that soundly raps the warrior on the right shoulder. Even underneath the armor Harstad can feel the tenderness of the bruise that is just forming.


----------



## Lou (Jun 21, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray*

Carvyn purchases a weeks rations and a weeks iron rations in the market.  Knowing that they will be riding for days, Carvyn buys a riding horse.

OOC:  Prices?  (I should have enough SP left for these.)


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 21, 2008)

Harstard grimaces and sighs. Then he puts out a pair of scissors and waves them menacingly in front of the eyes of his horse. The warrior suddenly remembers that his pack has also no portions remaining, and goes to fetch them. Don't kill anyone yet, ok? he admonishes Faran.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 22, 2008)

OCC:Book price for the rations

As Harstard dismounts, the horse takes a half hearted bite an him.....


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 22, 2008)

With a half smile, Harstard goes to buy the rations and returns soon, packed with salted meat and some boiled eggs. They will last only a few days, but he is especially fond of eggs. Then he offers an apple to Faran, and waits for the other to be ready.

ooc: will set up Harstard's money count soon. IIRC, he has several dozens of silver coins left, so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Lou (Jun 23, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> Carvyn purchases a weeks rations and a weeks iron rations in the market.  Knowing that they will be riding for days, Carvyn buys a riding horse.
> 
> OOC:  Prices?  (I should have enough SP left for these.)




OOC:  After looking at the weight, let's make it a light warhorse, military saddle, bit & bridle, saddlebags, and 6 days food for the horse.  About 256 sp, 6 cp?  I'll adjust if different.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 23, 2008)

OOC: Sorry for the absence Should be back on track.

Thurien is looking over Bestor's shoulder at the map when he too realizes that he does not have a horse or supplies for such a trip and hurries off after Harstard to purchase one.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 23, 2008)

*(Bestor needs a horse too...)*


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 25, 2008)

*Redford Thornrose*

Redford will need a horse. He will take the best he can depending on the price, but no more then light warhorse. He would prefer simple runner horse.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 27, 2008)

*Gregory Brightlaw*

City-bred Gregory sighs as he sees the others getting horses for the journey. Resigning himself, he asks Thurien and Carvyn for help in choosing a mount that will be able to carry him without being too difficult to manage. Once the Horse is taken care of, he will then purchase rations and feed for the trip.

[sblock=OOC] Most likely get a warhorse if one can be found that will tolerate an unfamiliar rider. A riding horse - though safer in peace time - is more likely to spook and throw a novice rider if a situation comes up. [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 28, 2008)

*Misson*

Having gathered mounts and equipment the party makes ready to set out following the directions. The first hours are uneventful but by late afternoon as cold begins to play up and down your spine...

Roll initative.


----------



## Lou (Jun 28, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray, Battle Sorcerer of Pelor*

OOC: init [10,2] = (12)

Do we need a riding order?  Single file or double file?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 29, 2008)

Initiative 11

ooc: May I suggest to give initiative rolls in the ooc thread? This way we avoid several posts with virtually no content.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 29, 2008)

Thurien pulls his cloak up against the creeping cold.

Thurien Init (1d20=4)


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 30, 2008)

*Redford Thornrose*

Redford huddles within his cloak, his Blightcleaver held along horses flank. Cold preventing falling into travel stuppor he reacts quickly. Without scouting experience he feels exposed in first rank and rides in second rank of riders so in case of attack he can use his reach.

Initiative (1d20+2=18)


----------



## Rhun (Jun 30, 2008)

Bestor wraps his own cloak tighter around himself against the cold. "Certainly not a night to be caught outside without shelter," he says, to nobody in particular.


*
Bestor Initiative: 8
Wingaard Initiative" 14
*


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 1, 2008)

OCC: Nightbreeze, yes i know it would make more sense to have the initative rolls in the occ thread...but I keep them here for easy reference and so as not  to confuse the general occ thread of the Four Lands......


OCC: Yep a riding order would help.............if not then i will just assign random attacks and damage


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jul 1, 2008)

Harstard has no problem riding first.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jul 1, 2008)

*Gregory Brightlaw*

Initiative (1d20+1=9)

Gregory would prefer to ride toward the middle of the group so that there is someone nearby to help when he loses control of the horse.


----------



## Lou (Jul 1, 2008)

*riding order*

OOC:  I propose the following single file riding order:

Harstard
Redford
Acolyte (if present)
Gregory
Thurien
Carvyn
Bestor with Wingaard


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2008)

Lou said:


> Harstard
> Redford
> Acolyte (if present)
> Gregory
> ...





*This works for Bestor for riding order; obviously when off horses and indoors, he will want to be near the front.*


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 8, 2008)

*Riding*

OCC: the acoylte is not present


Just as a shiver runs down his spine, Harstad then Bestor feels a icey cold touch upon their person...with a piercing cold, pain shoots thru their bodies casuing them to cry out in pain. (13 points of damage each).......those turning at their cry see two dark shadows flaking each of them......

Actions


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jul 8, 2008)

*Harstard Dagarson, 41/54 Hp, AC 17*

Harstard seems really surprised by this attack, and he swears while clumsily taking hold on his gargantuan weapon. While the fighter is fumbling with his heavy axe, his horse is faster and starts biting and trampling.

[sblock=ooc]
Full round action: "unsheath" my two handed weapon.
Faran attacks: Hoof+7/Hoof+7: 23 and 14 for 10 and 10 damage respectively, and then bite+2: 9, and if it hits, it is another 3 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 8, 2008)

*Redford Thornrose*

Redford readies his weapon and dismounts. His strength were low passages and tunnels not horseback. His hands are already moving through the gestures of _Magic weapon_ that enables Doomblight to hit immaterial opponents.



[sblock=For JA]
Now would be a good time to decide about channeling of _Chill Touch_. To remind you: _Chill Touch_has duration 1 round/level. Redford channels touch spells through the weapon. If he casts _Chill Touch_ on first round and strikes, then casts _Shocking Grasp_ and channels, would on second strike both spells have effect? Or he has to choose whether _Shocking Grasp_ or still active _Chill Touch_ go trough?
[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Jul 8, 2008)

*Gregory Brightlaw*

Gregory dismounts and moves out to the side of the party so as to get everyone within his field of vision. While moving, he clutches his holy symbol beginning to draw upon the resolve needed for what he next planned against these shadowy things.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 8, 2008)

Thurien gives a cry of shock as he sees the shadows. He dismounts to stand near Bestor, drawing Marstan to prepare for battle.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2008)

Bestor shudders against the deep, bone-jarring cold. Drawing his blade in one smooth motion, Bestor enters into his state of deep focus, and slashes at the nearest shadow. At the same time, he issues the command to Wingaard. "Attack!" The large wolfhound snarls, and snaps at the enemy.



*AC: 23, HP: 39/52
Initiative: 3
Comat Focus, round 1 of 12
Bastard Sword +8, attack: 28, crit threat
Confirm Critical: 26, critical
Damage: 9 + 11 = 20! (1d10+3/19-20)


Wingard
AC: 21, HP 20/20
Bite +3, attack: 19
Damage: 7 (1d6+3)
*


----------



## Lou (Jul 9, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray - Battle Sorcerer - AC 16 HP40/40*

Carvyn sides from his saddle and pulls the reins down with him.  Carvyn calls forth the power of the Light and attacks the shadowy figure near Bestor, "Begone!"

[sblock=spell and OOC]
Cast Disrupt Undead as a cantrip
Ranged Touch attack 12 (16 -4 for casting into melee)
Damage 4

1d20+5; 1d6 → [11,5] = (16) 
1d20+5; 1d6 → [4] = (4) 

Spells Remaining: C/4: 1/6: 2/3
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 9, 2008)

*following the Map*

Having sufferd an attack from ambush an enraged Harstard draws his mighty two handed sword while signaling his mount to attakc. Following his rider's command the ugly brute of an animal lashes out at the closet shadow with his two front hooves..connecting both time. Redford dismounts and prepares to defend himself. Gregory also dismounts  and begins preparing his prayers. Bestor reacts to the attack by also drawing his weapon and makes a quick attack (go ahead and roll) while commading his dog to attack... Thurien meanwhile observing the attack also prepares to enter the fray. Carvyn reacts by uttering a quick prayer but perhaps due to the suprise the effect falls short....

Initative please of divine victums..oooo i mean avengers 




Redford
[sblock]only one would have effect....but i will look into it[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jul 9, 2008)

Thurien Init (1d20=15)


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2008)

*Rolls updated above...*


----------



## Lou (Jul 10, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray - Battle Sorcerer - AC 16 HP40/40*

Carvyn Init 1d20+2 → [9,2] = (11)

Missing with his spell, Carvy will draw _Sashin _for the first time in battle and move to attack.

Swing at shadowy figure with Sashin *10*; Damage *8* + any abilites of Sashin


----------



## Dracomeander (Jul 10, 2008)

Gregory steps a little further back from the group to make sure he has all the shadowy attackers in front of him as he calls upon the power of the Light.

[sblock=OOC]Greater Turn Undead Check (1d20+6=18) Cleric's level +2 = Destroy up to 6 HD creature.
3d6=10Turn Damage 3d6+5 = 15 HD of creatures destroyed, Max 6 HD for single creature.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jul 10, 2008)

*Harstard Dagarson, initiative 11, AC 15, HP 49/62, Rage: 1st round of 6*

Harstard embraces his red-steel axe with both hands and tries to calm down and control Faran with his knees (14, success).

He then signs him to continue his attacks and the brute gladly continues biting and trampling. As soon as the horse is done, a huge swing brings two feets of stell in the face of the enemies.
[sblock=ooc]
I'm tired of linking rolls. If it's ok for you, you can find them on invisible cast looking for "Harstard Dagarson". I made a little bit of confusion with the rolls for this post, but I posted the right results. Will do it in the correct way from now on.

Faran attacks with hooves, hitting 15 and 21 for 6 and 8 damage respectively with hooves. Biting, he hits 21 , for 5 damage. Total damage from Faran: 19

If the enemy is still not down, Harstard attacks him, otherwise the targets the other one. Rage, Full power attack swing (+6 to hit), hitting 17 (19 with rage) (note: roll modifier is wrong. Forgot +2 for rage and +1 for higher ground), and 3d6+9+8=28 damage. Whoo-ho, I feared doing less damage than the horse.

Note: If someone tries to attack my horse, He has to beat as an AC my opposed ride check of 14 ...uhm...which is equal to the horce AC, so nothing changes, I'd say.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 13, 2008)

OCC: Nightbreeze makes an interting point about linking rolls....and I agree....so if you would like you can roll the dice under your character name and just give me the generated score etc........I will randomly check them just to keep things on the up and up  but I wont do it often..we are after all adults ......

Reacting to the attack the party prepares to lauch it response when the shadows disappear. Faintly from the distance a voice can be heard "Follow me...Follow me if your faith is strong enough"


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 14, 2008)

*Redford Thornrose*

Deciding that in the future he will withold his spells before reacting to imaginary threats Redford remounts and heads toward the voice lowering his weapon as a lance.

Let's go! This must be the test we were waiting for!

OOC: I disagree with not linking rolls since Invisible Castle does all the work. You can randomly check over the link regardless if someone enters proper name or campaign (which are subject to type errors i.e. Vorian - Vorain).


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jul 14, 2008)

Harstard looks really pissed, and spurns his horse towards the voice, ready to charge whoever said "follow me"...be it enemy or supposed friend. He doesn't like such jokes.


----------



## Lou (Jul 14, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray - Battle Sorcerer - AC 16 HP40/40*

Carvyn gets back in the saddle and rides towards the voice, following Harstard.  Carvyn holds _Sashin _ at the ready.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2008)

J. Alexander said:


> Reacting to the attack the party prepares to lauch it response when the shadows disappear. Faintly from the distance a voice can be heard "Follow me...Follow me if your faith is strong enough"





Injured and angry, Bestor turns his horse and spurs the mount toward the voice...


*That was an awesome critical by Bestor, and it doesn't even count? Shame on you JA!*


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 14, 2008)

As party members begin to follow the voice it call's out once again..."Oh look mighty champions of the light wish to test us.....come dear ones..let's see if they are up to the task" followed by mocking laughter......the voice appears to be headed along an old boar or deer path well away from your mapped route.

OCC:Link or no LInk...each one can decided what he wishes to do....


----------



## Lou (Jul 14, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray - Battle Sorcerer - AC 16 HP40/40*

Carvyn pulls up on his horse and stops.  "Are we chasing ghosts or following the map?  We need to stay together!"


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 15, 2008)

*Redford Thornrose*

Duskblade 4, HP 40, AC 14

Redford reigns in his horse too.

You are right, Carvyn. It's too early for it. We're not even into our first day of travel. Let's be more careful. But I don't think we can afford to continue following the map without dealing with this threat, as it can obviously strike without warning. We are heading into ambush, but we still need to go.

Redford will continue after Hastard if raging warrior doesn't heed common sense.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jul 15, 2008)

Harstard seems to hear the arguments of his companion, as he stops his horse and turns around. He seems to have calmed down, shrugs and waits for their decision.


----------



## Lou (Jul 15, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray - Battle Sorcerer - AC 16 HP40/40*



Neurotic said:


> Redford reigns in his horse too.
> 
> You are right, Carvyn. It's too early for it. We're not even into our first day of travel. Let's be more careful. But I don't think we can afford to continue following the map without dealing with this threat, as it can obviously strike without warning. We are heading into ambush, but we still need to go.




"Then let's go after these evil spirits at a measured pace so we don't fall into a bigger trap than we can crawl out of."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2008)

"Lead on, then," says Bestor, his eyes darting about for further danger. His blade was gripped tightly in hand, and the warrior appeared ready to strike at the first thing to startle him.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jul 15, 2008)

Harstard grumbles as his battle rage subsides and he begins to feel his wounds, but advances nevertheless. _"Such wounds wouldn't have brought me down even when I was a cluess apprentice"_, he says to himself. After a moment, he adds _"But damn, they hurt anyway"._


----------



## Fenris (Jul 16, 2008)

"Forewarned is forearmed" replies Thurien keeping Marstan out and ready.


----------



## Lou (Jul 16, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray*

Carvyn guides his horse forward looking around to see that the party is indeed moving together.  Carvyn listens carefully for the mocking voices and sounds from ahead and off the trail.

[sblock=OOC]
Skill checks:
Listen 24:
Listen for the mocking voices and sounds from ahead and off the trail.

Kn(religion) 16 and Kn(arcana) 9:
What were those spirits?

[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 17, 2008)

*Following the Spirits*

The party is slowly lead into a dark forrest with many streams.......at times you swear it is as close to being a marsh. Roughly 2 hours later the party sees an old abandoned tower on a small hill surronded by water soaked land.

for Carvyn
[sblock]you think they are some variation of shadows.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jul 17, 2008)

Harstard sniffs the air, then looks suspiciously at the tower. He is not used at assaulting buildings. Hardly any troll, ogre or hobgobling ever build one.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2008)

Bestor directs his horse closer to the hill, keeping his eyes peeled for danger. Wingaard trots along beside him.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jul 18, 2008)

Gregory follows the others trying to note landmarks hoping one of the other more wood-savvy companions is better able to tell the way. He studies the tower and the area around trying to find what led them here.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 18, 2008)

As the party gets closer to the tower they see that several of it's upper floors have fallen and that it must have been at one time some 5 or 6 storeys high........blackend and charred beams can be seen in the ruins and the smell of dampness and mold and perhaps even decay seem to surrond the tower.....


----------



## Rhun (Jul 18, 2008)

"The perfect vacation resort," says Bestor dryly, dismounting his horse. "Let's go check it out..."


----------



## Lou (Jul 18, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray - Battle Sorcerer - AC 16 HP40/40*

Carvyn dismounts, pulling the reins down, and moves towards the tower with the party.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 21, 2008)

*Redford Thornrose*

HP 40/40; AC 15

Redford dismounts and takes position behind Bestor.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 22, 2008)

Thurien nods in agreement and dismounts as well. He finds some solid ground and ties up his horse securely before joining the others.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 23, 2008)

*Following the Map*

The party secures it's mounts and begins to follow the trail towards the tower. They soon findthemself looking at an old wooden bridge that is just large enough for one person to travers at a time....to either side are thick weeds and black sluggish water


----------



## Lou (Jul 24, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray*

OOC:  What's the single file marching order?  Carvyn will take 3rd or 4th.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jul 27, 2008)

Harstard gives a disgusted look at the water, than crosses the bridge, keeping his axe ready.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 28, 2008)

*Redford Thornrose*

Redford follows after Hastard, keeping Blightcleaver high, ready to defend or attack.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 29, 2008)

Bestor follows after Harstard and Redford.


----------



## Lou (Jul 29, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray - Battle Sorcerer - AC 16 HP40/40*

Carvyn falls in behind Bestor, with _Sashin_ held ready.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 2, 2008)

Thurien follows Carvyn, Marstan in hand.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Aug 21, 2008)

ooc: Is this game going to survive?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 21, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:


> ooc: Is this game going to survive?





*I believe it is first on JA's chopping block...all of his games have slowed to a crawl right now with as busy as he has been in RL. So far, though, he hasn't announced any cancellation of the game.*


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 22, 2008)

*PbP*

However, this is PbP so it can be allowed to crawl a little bit...not all games progress as fast as Four Lands


That said, does anyone know DMs that recruit new players? I have slow strech at work and managed to do some work for colony academy and create two characters that I'm itching to try...monk and truenamer


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 7, 2008)

OCC: No I am so sorry guys.....i had forgoten this game in the press of things....new trainess..tons of seminars........work..goverment mandated training etc  have all been keeping me distracted......If you guys are still willing we can restart now..I just need somene to harass me to post...if you guys can do that...i will keep it going.......


Assembling itself the party begins to approach the old tower. Crossing the bridge the party feels it's skin crawl as if something evil is below it and watching but no attack manisfest. Reaching the tower proper they find the door blocked so that only one person at a time can crawl thru the rubble and into the tower....

Who wishes to go first


----------



## Fenris (Sep 7, 2008)

Steeling his nerves, Thurien looks to the others then heads into the opening.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Sep 7, 2008)

"Straight into the old building. Hey-ho!"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2008)

Bestor shakes his head, grimaces, and then follows Thurien into the building. Wingaard trails closely behind, the fur on the back of the great hound's neck standing upright.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 10, 2008)

*Redford Thornrose*

Redford shrugs and heads after the warriors, ducking in the opening.

Let's get this over with.


----------



## Lou (Sep 10, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray - Battle Sorcerer - AC 16 HP40/40*

Carvyn follows Redford, sword in hand.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 19, 2008)

Climbing thru the rubble the paty stings itself out as they enter the room which appears to be a long hallway of sorts with rubble to the right and left of you forcing you into a single or at time double file...the room appears to run about 40 feet ....towards and archway. A hideous stenc comes from either side and the party crunches on the bones of rats and other small animals as they make their way into the area.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Sep 19, 2008)

Harstard sighs and prepares for the ambush.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 25, 2008)

"If rats and such are dead here, then certainly something killed them," whispers Bestor to Harstard and Redford.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 26, 2008)

*Redford Thornrose*

If we were fighting normal opponents, I'd say we should take other end of this hall and hold it to prevent ambush, but I don't see that it matters when opponents are immaterial as those shadows.

I can enchant few weapons, but only for matters of minutes. So I think we should press on so we bypass this bottleneck as fast as possible. Ideas?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Sep 27, 2008)

Yes. Charge - and brandishing his weapon, Harstard grimly advances fast.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 3, 2008)

*Thoughts*

Guys
I have hoped and hoped that my work schedule would clear but it is not going to until after the first of the year......i am sorry for the continued delay but there is no chance it is going to break until then....we can either muddel along as we which is not fun or fair to you guys..or we can suspend the game until January 1, 2009.....Please let me know your thoughts...and once again I am so sorry...

JA


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 3, 2008)

*Continue*

Both is fine with me. As long as we know you will continue. Maybe slightly better continuing in January since it seems we are in for a fight so we don't drag it out with sporadic posting.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2008)

Actually, JA, out of the three games of yours I'm in, this is the one I'm most okay with you not continuing. So whatever you want to do with this one, I'll be fine with.


----------



## Lou (Oct 3, 2008)

OOC:  Being is a battle requires more attention, so I'm for suspending or cancelling the game.  The all-out blood-and-gore idea is a good one.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Oct 4, 2008)

I am for suspending this game, until January. Actually, although I like it very much, I am for suspending it until J.A. comes to like it again, as he seems to have lost the compass some time ago. (I mean, 12 pages and not 1 real fight  ).

So, take your time, J.A.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 22, 2008)

*Restarting*

Okay guys
got everthing up and running but this one...let me know who is in the game will restart sometime next week.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 22, 2008)

J. Alexander said:


> Okay guys
> got everthing up and running but this one...let me know who is in the game will restart sometime next week.





OOC: I'm here, but I won't be until after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Nov 22, 2008)

Here, ready to use power attack.


----------



## Leif (Nov 22, 2008)

Standing by? 
(Don't worry, Nightbreeze, I got your back!)


----------



## Nightbreeze (Nov 22, 2008)

Leif said:


> Standing by?



As long as you provide flanking position, it's fine.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 23, 2008)

*Continuing*

I'm game. Might be little bit swamped 'till new year, but I'll do my best to keep up.


----------



## Lou (Nov 23, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray, Battle Sorcerer of Pelor*

OOC:  Im in.  Got the bad guys lined up for me kill all at once?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2008)

Bestor Drake is ready.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 23, 2009)

*September 1st Restart*

hey guys restarting sept 1..let me know who wishes to continue....my posting schedule will be satruday sunday and monday with the occasional odd weekday..

JA


----------



## Lou (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm ready to continue.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 23, 2009)

Bestor Drake is ready.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 23, 2009)

Eager!


----------



## Dracomeander (Aug 23, 2009)

I will be ready after the 9th of Sept.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 23, 2009)

Okay lets set the kick off for sept 11 that way Draco will be around


----------



## Rhun (Aug 23, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Okay lets set the kick off for sept 11 that way Draco will be around




*OOC: Sounds like a solid plan.*


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 15, 2009)

AND AWAY WE GO

As the party assembles and makes ready to enter the ruins a cultured voice calls out.."Do be careful gentlmen..the way is quite treacherous" a brief pause then "I shall be waiting in the conservatory..it is the second door to the left at the top of the stairs"


----------



## Fenris (Sep 16, 2009)

Thurien starts at the voice, alarmed and curious at the same time. He give his companions a glance looking for agreement before slowly continuing onward.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 16, 2009)

Bestor shrugs at Thurien's look, and continues on, Wingaard at his side.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 16, 2009)

Feeling hedged in in narrow corridor, Edward holds his polearm horizontaly in left hand and draws his mysterious black shortsword _Nightblade_.


----------



## Lou (Sep 16, 2009)

*Carvyn Wray, Battle Sorcerer of Pelor*

Carvyn shrugs at his companions in response to the mysterious voice and continues forward with the others.


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 17, 2009)

*Gregory Brightlaw*

Gregory takes one last check of his gear then clutches Taylor as he follows the others into the ruin.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 17, 2009)

*Voice from the Stairs*

"Do hurry gentlmen,, i am afraid the tea will get cold if you do not" the voice calls out


----------



## Fenris (Sep 18, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> "Do hurry gentlmen,, i am afraid the tea will get cold if you do not" the voice calls out




They were known so stealth would no longer aid them. Caution though would, there was still the possibility of traps. But any information would aid them as would civility.

"Thank you. Though we could perhaps hurry more shoudl we know the name and perhaps nature of our gracious host" calls out Thurien as he walks carefully forward.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 18, 2009)

"You're probably talking to a damnable ghost," whispers Bestor to Thurien. With a shrug, the warrior continues to follow. His brindled wolfhound moves silently at his side, ears up, sniffing at the air.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 18, 2009)

"All in good time Gentlemen..all in good time...my man Reinfield has prepared what appears to be some excellent wildberry scones to go along with the tea, the smell i tell you is absolutly wonderful."

Anyone wanna roll a spot check or something


----------



## Rhun (Sep 18, 2009)

*Bestor spot: 9
Wingaard spot: 15*


----------



## Fenris (Sep 18, 2009)

OOC: Thurien Spot
1d20+3=9
Can I roll the or something now?


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 18, 2009)

Fenris - yes you man


----------



## Lou (Sep 19, 2009)

*Carvyn Wray*

Carvyn looks around as the party moves slowly forward.

OOC:  Spot d20+4 = 21


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 19, 2009)

For Lou
[sblock]as you progress up the staircase the walls seem to become more in focused as if you had been looking at them thru very bad glass. The are neatly constructed and freshly painted it seems with nice woodwork slowly beginnng to show.[/sblock]

The pary continues thru the passage way and then begin to mount a staircase to their left. Little sound is made as the party treads on the ruined stones and floorway and it feels to be remarkably solid. The staircase itself is wide enough for three abreast to ascend and as the party moves upwards the staircase appears to go up at least three levels with several doors on the 2nd and third level before reaching a landing on the fourth leve.

Nearing the designated door the smell of fresh peppermint permates the air along with several other smells. At last the party arrives before a 4 foot wide 8 foot tall door made of highly polished heart oak.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 19, 2009)

"Well," says Bestor, "I suppose we knock?" With that, he hammers his gauntleted fist into the door several times.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 19, 2009)

*The Ruins*

As Bestor boldly knocks on the door..the voice responds "Please do come in gentlemen"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 20, 2009)

With a sigh, Bestor pushes open the thick wooden door.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 20, 2009)

Thurien shakes his head and readies Marstan and watches over Bestor's shoulder for their host.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 20, 2009)

Edward follows Bestor into the room.


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 23, 2009)

Gregory follows the others into the chamber. 

"Quite an interesting and remote location you have chosen for yourself. Perhaps now would be the time for those introductions you deferred earlier."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 23, 2009)

*the ruins*

The party enters into a 45 to 50 foot circular room with a large set of curved windows directly opposite the door. To the right there is a massive fireplace with four armchairs about it and to the left there is a large seating area dominated by a huge libary table some 20 feet long and five feet wide. Directly behind the table is a large bookshelf strecthing the better part of the left hand wall. A neatly dressed figure in black robes with a white lace shirt is seated in a hardback chair at one end of the table. Severla pots of tea are before him as well as platters of various scones and desert breads. "please do come in and have a seat"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2009)

Bestor warily approaches, though he makes no move to take a seat. Wingaard remains at his side, though the wolfhound issues a low growl. The warrior is polite as he speaks, though."Who are you, sir, that dwells within these ruins?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 24, 2009)

Smiling at the challenge the man says "what ruins pray tell..all is not what it seems" taking a sip of tea he adds "I am Lord Asher, Duke of Antholl if it still existed"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2009)

Keeping his courtesies, Bestor offers a short bow as he thinks a moment on the proper honorific. "Well met Your Grace. I am Bestor Drake, of Whitehold."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Sep 25, 2009)

Harstard huffs and rolls his eyes. Certainly he has met enough mysterious know-it-all douchebags in the last few days to be impressed by yet another one. He just waits for the chatty members of his party to do their chatting.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 25, 2009)

"I do detect your in a foul mood gentlmen so let me cut to the chase. You are on a dangerous mission and have no clue as to where to go. I have reveleant information for you but we must first come to terms. First and Foremost is that you swear to do no harm to me or mine and I shall require that to be witnessed upon your very hope of salvation under the Light. Second you are free to act on any infomration i provide as you deem fit. Third, I shall not lie to you but I may not be able to give you the direct information you require at times in regards to specifc questions or indiviudals we all hold various oaths that must be upheld rather right or wrong. Fourth, any treasure found or taken by you shall reamin your alone with the exception of 5 percent which is to be given to a religious or secular charity of my choice and ratifed by a majority voter of your party. And finaly you may not speak of me to anyone without my leave"


do we have terms?


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 25, 2009)

OOC: I'm unclear on one point. Two actualy. 1. Did the environment change? i.e. does it still looks like ruinous library? And 2. does this guy looks incorporeal as a spirit of some sort or seems corporeal? I'll post my response depending on these two.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 25, 2009)

OCC: The enviroment has changed you are in a well furnished wel maintained sitting room and the guys appear to be corperal. a brief glance  outside the window shows a well teneded and arraanged fromal garden rising from the muck of the swamp


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 25, 2009)

Edward concentrates briefly while the figure speaks and then bows slightly. While outwardly calm he seethes with hatred of undead and it shows in his words!

"I'm Edward Thornrose. No offense, but you're asking us to risk our souls by promising not to hurt you, without reverse being true. What's to stop you and yours from attacking us after we take the vow. And all that with information that even now you say maybe won't be complete.

If you or yours are those shadows we were attacked by, why wouldn't we simply cleanse this place?"

Edward glares around, trying to find some threat in strange looking man.

OOC: _detect magic_ scan of the room


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 25, 2009)

Still very urban Lord Asher replies. "AHHHH, it was impiled that there would be no threat from me or mine as you have been given safe passage already. but i can see were you would be concerend. then very well, I shall not harm you by word or deed or those who owe allegiance to me"

Continuing he says "No you do not understand, I said at times i may not be able to give you direct information about indivudals or places, it would be up to you do decpiher the clues given in what i could say"

"and finally, I know about the shadows and suspect a great deal more but I do not have the power to confront them directly as you do not have such power. I am  safe within the bondaries set, they dare not attack me or I them. To your final point sir, it is simple you lack the power or the strenght to  challenge me on my ground now or for many years anywhere with the boundaries of holding. "


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 25, 2009)

"Very well. You have my word I will not harm You or yours as long as the group is not attacked. And I'd like to know who 'yours' are so we don't make mistakes. You claim those shadows aren't Yours, but they lead us here."

OOC: Any magic, beside our own? And when at that what kind of magic our artifacts give out?


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 25, 2009)

The room is heavily shielded at best guess you would think it has been lined with some sort of neutral metal. The only thing radiating magic in the room is a ring on Lord Ashers left hand. A large blood red ruby surroned with two upsweeping mithril wings.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 25, 2009)

Thurien scowled around the room as pleanstries were exchanged and the deal offered. He didn't like it one little bit. The enemy of my enemy is still my enemy he thought. Still if this was a genuine offer, defeating the shadows would bring Light to the region. 

"What assurances do you offer us that you are telling the truth now and will do so in the future?' asks Thurien.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 25, 2009)

In response to the question Lord Asher says "none really so it is up to you to decide if we have terms. I make no other representations and should we not come to terms then i will simply look elsewhere and you are free to go"


----------



## Lou (Sep 26, 2009)

*Carvyn Wray*

Carvyn stands silently as the others address the being in the room.  Carvyn mentally asks his sword, _Sashin, what should I do?_


----------



## Fenris (Sep 26, 2009)

Thurien sighed. It may well be a trap, but he would see to the Light to lead him out. If this, this, memory, actually gave them information that helped them defeat evn one shadow, then the danger to himself would be worth it.

Thurien looks to the others and nods.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

"I do not harm those that have not threatened me, mine or my country," says Bestor. "So you have my vow, provided you don't become a threat to any of those."


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 30, 2009)

Gregory watches the byplay between Lord Asher and the others of the group before adding his consent.

"I'll agree as well. If this were a trap, we have already stepped into it. I for one will welcome any who wish to serve the light. Even those who have previously served elsewhere as long as their desire for the light is genuine. There cannot be the opportunity for redemption if a second chance is not offered."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 3, 2009)

"Good that is settled then" pausing he gesuters.."Please do sit down gentlmen and help yourself to the tea and cakes..we will have much to discuss." With a motion of his hand as if in a signal, a young man appears carring many soft portfolio's. "I have taken the liberty of having these prepared, in each you will find a endless supply of paper more or less as well as pens and several types of ink"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2009)

Bestor takes a seat, fixing himself cup of tea. He smells it first, and then shrugs and takes a sip of the beverage. Wingaard lays down beside the chair.


----------



## Lou (Oct 3, 2009)

*Carvyn Wray, Battle Sorcerer of Pelor*

Carvyn takes a seat, placing his sword across his lap.  Carvyn inspects the portfolio and waits for the conversation to start.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Oct 6, 2009)

I shall not do any harm to you, as long as this agreement lasts.
I shall not speak about you, as long as this agreement lasts.
And I shall gut you like a goblin, if the agreement is voided by you menacing the Light.

After giving his vow, Harstard observes silently. When the porfolios of endless paper is brought, his face shows a frown for half a minute, then his eyes cross slightly and his mouth gets distorted as he desperately tries not to laugh. At the end, a chuckle escapes him, then he regains composure.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 9, 2009)

Thurien too sat down and reached for some tea. He piled up some cakes on his plate and ate and drank a bit before examining the portfolio as well.


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 9, 2009)

Gregory takes a seat far more interested in the portfolios and other supplies than he is in the tea or food.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 9, 2009)

Edward seats himself and with the tip of Nightblade opens the folder. Putting the blade on the table he opens it and scans the content. Then he looks up at their host waiting for further information.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 16, 2009)

Opening the portofolios each of you discovers that there are three interior compartments as wll as a a sleeve from which a dark wood box can be slid out covering the top. Two of the interior pockets contain sheets of paper. One contains high quality parchement roghtly 8 1/2 by 11 inches and the other contains high quality vellum of the same size. The third pocket is empty.
Sliding the dark wood box out of it's sleeve you find that it contains 9 different kinds of ink in small inkwells as well as two white stones used for corrections. The ink colors are black, red, blue, yellow, green, purple, gold, silver and copper. A quick inspection of the metalic colors reveals that they are inded liquid metal.  At either end of the case they are place for pens and pencils. At one end there are 3 high quality pens with an assortment of tips and at the other three high quality pencils. On the outside front, covered by the flap is a small pounch about the size of a letter.

"You will find that the materials there will never need replensihng" the count says. "The third pocket acts as a storage bin allowing you to place sevearal thousand sheets of paper in there. The outside pocket acts like a postal box, Simply address the letter to an individual who has a similar portfolio and it will be sent to them within minutes.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 17, 2009)

Thurien looks over the materials appreciatively. "These are very fine items you have provided us with, my thanks to you for them. Since we are agreed, why don't you tell us what you can about these shadows" says Thurien taking out a piece of paper and some silver ink and a medium nib pen.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2009)

"As well as what we are to use these materials for?" inquires Bestor. "I'm a warrior, and have little skill in writing and drawing."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 16, 2010)

*bumpity bumpity bump*


----------

